# Naruto Chapter 565 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Nov 22, 2011)

Predict away. 

Chapter next week, Deal With It.


Wait...



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Penance (Nov 22, 2011)

Battle-fun...


----------



## vered (Nov 22, 2011)

well the real fighting will start and we'll get to see what happens with the Kages fight as well.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Since this was a naruto centric chapter i think next one will mostly be the kages fighting


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 22, 2011)

We'll probably get a chapter mostly focused on the Tobi-Jins, with a slight chance at a cutaway to either Itachi, Kabuto, or the kage battle.


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 22, 2011)

Prediction:

Chapter 565: Plan B

Tobi: Although they will never be able to turn into their beast forms, some beast-chakra will always stay with them -- even after a beast is extracted. It's over.

Naruto: There's something really sickening about you making us fight former Jinchuuriki, you bastard.

Bee: Naruto, even though they won't be able to transform full-blown, I doubt we'll be able to win this on our own, ya dig?

Naruto: Right, time for plan B!

(Naruto holds two fingers up)

(Elsewhere... one of the Naruto clones by where the medics are)

Naruto clone: !!!

Naruto clone: Is anyone here able to get in touch with the contact team?

Hidden-Cloud sensor ninja: I am!

Naruto clone: Please put me in touch with them now!

(Naruto puts his hand on the sensor ninja's shoulder who then connects him to Ionichi)

Inoichi: Naruto... what do you need?

Naruto clone: This is going to sound weird, but can you contact the sensor team-- tell them to locate Itachi Uchiha and have them put me in touch with him ASAP!

Inoichi: What?!?!?! Itachi Uchiha?

Naruto clone: I don't have time to explain! Please hurry!

Inoichi (puts his hand on Ao's sholder): Okay, hang on Naruto -- Ao, can you please look for Itachi Uchiha?

Ao: Excuse me? Itachi... Uchiha?

Inoichi: Naruto says you should be able to do this and that it's an emergency...

Ao: Okay.... looking.... hmm.. ?!?!?!? I... found him!

Inoichi: So he's alive?!

Naruto: No, he's still in summoned form, anyway it's complicated and I really need to reach him.

Inoichi: patching you through now...

*Itachi is running through the trees looking for Kabuto*

Itachi: ?!

Naruto: Itachi it's Naruto, the contact squad put us through, I hope that's okay...

Inoichi: I wish I could sit here longer and try to figure out what this is all about, but Naruto says it's an emergency?

Itachi: Naruto... why have you contacted me?

Naruto: Plan B!

Itachi: Got it...

Naruto: Please hurry!!

(flashback to a few chapters back)

Itachi: I'm going to try to get Kabuto to end the Jutsu, however, there is a problem here. 

Naruto and Bee:???

Itachi: If he sees me, he could end the Jutsu immaturely, find more living sacrifices and re-summon us, and all of this would be for naught.

Bee: Damn, he's right. That outcome don't look too bright...

Itachi: But that's precisely why I captured Nagato. Please let me know when the time comes... Tell your contact team to have me activate plan B. Don't say anything more. They cannot know too much about me.

Naruto: Alright... but what are you going to do...

Itachi: Something I don't want to have to do, but I will do what I must to atone for my actions. For the pain I put my brother through... But Naruto, unless you are unable to defeat Madara or there are dire circumstances, please do not contact me.

(takes off/flashback over)

*Itachi activates his Susanoo, pulls out the totsuka blade and re-materializes Nagato with it*

Kabuto: ?! I'm sensing that Nagato is back on the field... what are you planning Itachi?

Itachi: And now that I have control over you...

Nagato (in a genjutsu): Gedo Rinne Tensei No Jutsu!

(the king of hell structure appears, opens its mouth and shoots a green beam at both of them)

Nagato: Itachi...

Kabuto: God damn you Itachi... (smashes fist on the ground)

Nagato: So it worked. 

Itachi: It seems so. With our souls intact, the Gedo Rinne Tensei jutsu can simply restore our bodies back to life. This way if Kabuto ended the Impure World Ressurection Jutsu, it wouldn't affect us. 

Nagato: Let's go to Kabuto then...

Itachi: No, I will take care of that. You go help Naruto and Bee. They need it right now.

Nagto: I'm on my way. 

(Nagato takes off)

Itachi: I did not want to have to do this, I was hoping that Naruto's side would have been able to defeat Madara so that even if Kabuto ended the Impure World Resurrection Jutsu with me along with it, they would be there to stop him from re-activating it... 

(Flashback of Nagato telling Naruto that "part 2 was the worst part, etc")

Nagato: Naruto, Sensei: it seems I've got a chance to re-write my story now...
-end-

(caption: Finally! The allied shinobi forces gain the upper hand!)


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 22, 2011)

The battle with the Six paths of Tobi begins in earnest.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 22, 2011)

More Utakata and his slimy fat tail please.

Edit:

I've been wanting to see Itachi too. He's probably casually walking through a forest or some shit.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Nov 23, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> The battle with the Six paths of Tobi begins in earnest.



And the chapter ends with at least Yugito going full Bijuu.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 23, 2011)

Lots of action next week. It'll be all Naruto and nothing of the kages. 

Naruto and B will still be mostly on the defensive. Naruto will tell B that they'll have to separate the Edo Jinchuuriki to counter their shared vision. Tobi will mostly remain in the background and continue to taunt them. 

There's really no telling what kind of moves the jins will use, but in the end Naruto and B will use a devastating FRS+high level raiton combo which, while it obviously won't defeat them, will give Naruto and B some breathing room to properly plan their next move. 

B will figure out that to defeat the Edo Jinchuuriki they'll have to enter their spiritual plane and rip out their chakra to seal them. They'll make a first attempt on Yagura, but Yagura shocks them by using Shinra Tensei. End of chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 23, 2011)

I predict we go back to the real Madara and the Kages and we get scenes of both fights interspersed between one another.

I fear we won't get anything more about Tobi's identity for a while.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 23, 2011)

*Predictions*

_True Power_

Tobi: Stand down, and come willingly.
Naruto: Bee..are these people?
Bee: Ye boy...the previous jinchuriki.
Naruto: ...It looks like they're dead.
Bee; We gonna need a sealing technique if we wanna win!
Naruto: !
Naruto: I have an idea...but it's going to take some time.
_Naruto goes out of KM
_
Tobi: !?
Bee: Mofucka wat you doing?
Naruto: I'm going to summon Ma and Pa...but I can't do it in KM...
Tobi: _So he haven't mastered KM yet I see...good...I can't fight in this condition._
Naruto: Bee buy me some time!
Bee: you got it!
Tobi: As if I'd let you.
Fu: Secret Technique: Scale Camoflauge!
Bee: not this again!
Naruto: Bee 6 o clock!
Bee: !
Roshi: Magma release: Volcanic eruption!
_Roshi vomits a wave of magma.
Bee cuts it in half with Samehada._
Naruto: Summoning Jutsu! Ma and Pa appear
Ma: WAAAA kido what ya doing calling us all of the sudden
Naruto: Sorry but I need you guys badly.
Pa: Is that?
Naruto: No time to explain I need you to perform the frog song!
Ma: HECK NO KIDO YOU KNOW I-
Pa: Quite your yapping! If Naruto needs our help we do it! He ain't no kido anymore!
Ma: ....alright.
Naruto: Thanks.
_Bee is holding off Han with his jinchuriki arm_
Bee: this mofucka is hella powerful!
_Bee transforms into the 8 tails_
_Bee crushes Han but Han lifts the hand up_
Bee: How the...(8Tails) Bee look out!
_Yugito is attempting to cut out the 8 Tails eyes_
Bee: Sorry Yugito, not this time. BIJUUDAMA!
The bijuu dama is about to hit her when it gets launched back at Bee
Bee: What!?
_Yagura used the reflection on Yugito making it look like she attacks when it was just the mirror and Bee laucned his attack at the mirror itself_
8-tails: I can't stop it!
Naruto grabs the bijuu dama with his hands and he's in sage mode.
Bee: !? Naruto...how?
_Naruto: I can repel it with nature chakra and send it right back!_
Naruto: BEE CLOSE YOUR EARS!
Bee: If you say so boss!
Ma and Pa: Magen: Gama Rinshō 
The jinchuriki are being paralyzed
Tobi: What? A sound genjutsu? This is-
_Naruto jumps and annhilates all the trees in front of him and heads towards Tobi with the bijuudama_
Tobi: Hm..in this form I might not be able to go intangible however...
Naruto: TAKE THIS!
Tobi: Preta Path!
_Tobi absorbs the bijuu dama_
Naruto: Just like Nagato huh.
Tobi: No. Better.
Naruto: !?
Tobi: Nagato could never ruse the power of the sage at it's maximum capabilities.
_Tobi starts creating a black sphere near Naruto's chest._
Naruto: Is this...chibaku tensei?
Tobi: Like I said before boy...Better.
Naruto: ! this chakra....it's even more then me and bee?
Tobi: The true power of the sage of the six path, Chou Chibaku Tensei!
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 23, 2011)

The fight starts for real as the Jinchuriki all attack at once and show some new jutsus. B goes V2 and eventually Naruto and B destroy a few of them, only for them to start regenerating. Naruto and B discuss how they are going to deal with them. B remember's Kushina and he asks Naruto about his clan's Fuinjutsu, but Naruto says that he doesn't know any, but then he realizes that the toads might be able to help here. They are soon interrupted by the Jinchurikis again and they surprise B and Naruto by using Rinnegan jutsus as well. Naruto says that he has a plan and B offers to hold the Jinchuriki's off for a second. Chapter ends with Naruto summoning both Fukasaku and Shima.


----------



## Fay (Nov 23, 2011)

This chapter confirmed for me that Bee and Naruto are not losing this battle...with the speech between Bee and Hachibi and the Kyuubi scene...no way they're losing. Though last chapter's speech hinted as much.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 23, 2011)

Not expecting much from next weeks chapter; or the week after for all that matters...

This chapter was a low blow for me.... Such a let down in terms and didn't contribute to any any major shocking revelation...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 23, 2011)

Chapter 565: Jinchuriki vs Jinchuriki
Side Text: Battle Of The Host


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto: This doesn't look good.
Killerbee: We have to work together to beat them(Not going to do raps for him, I lack the ability).
Naruto: They are Edo Tensei so we'll have to seal them.
Killerbee: Ok, I'll take care of them and you seal them.
Naruto: ! I don't have any sealing jutsus, don't you?
Killerbee: Nope.
Naruto: I guess we have to leave it up to Itachi...
Tobi(Thinking): !? Sounds like Itachi got out of Edo Tensei, interesting, he could end up helping me without even knowing it.
Naruto: We'll still have to fight in order to get to Madara though, let's do it Killerbee!
Killerbee: Yay!
*Killerbee changes into Bijuu Chakra mode, Naruto and Killerbee go and attack*.

*A bunch of fighting happens, we see more from the Edo Jinchuriki, their powers and the Bijuu's power. Goes on for a good chunk of the chapter. During it all they increase their tails as much as they can until all their tails are out.*

Tobi: Impressive...but this is just the beginning. Summoning Jutsu!
*Tobi summons Ichibi*
Naruto: !?
Killerbee: !?
Tobi(Thinking): I used the current Bijuu I have and placed them back into these Jinchuriki, Gaara was able to live so Ichibi doesn't have a host now, but it doesn't matter. This does derail my plans as Gedo Mazo now barely has any of the Bijuu chakra in it, but that doesn't matter once I have all nine Bijuu.
*The Edo Jinchuriki change into the Bijuu*
Naruto and Killerbee: !?!?!?
Tobi: Let's see how you deal with this now...

End Text: The Bijuu are released!


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 23, 2011)

Jins vs Jins fight. we see what han and yugito can do. kages fight madara.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 23, 2011)

There's not much to expect. Edo Jinchūriki will use their respective powers and Naruto revolts with Rasengan variants. Bee goes V2 + Samehada but eventually Edos will gain an upper hand. If there's a slight chance of fight ending within a chapter or two, then Itachi's probably going to cancel Edo Tensei in time. Because powers aside, Bee/Naruto are outnumbered.

It's possible that they manage to defeat two of the Edo Jinchūrikis.


----------



## Ryopus (Nov 23, 2011)

probably 1.5 chap to seal each jins... so about 9 chapters to finish all 6... then they are exhuasted and Tobi captures Bee


----------



## andrea (Nov 23, 2011)

Tobi&co fight Naruto and Bee. Some talking. Not much else.

I don't expect Tobi's identity being revealed anytime soon.

Troll me Kishi


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2011)

*Chapter 565 Prediction*:   The Battle of the Beasts

Naruto and Bee go all out on the fellow, fallen Jinchuuriki.   But the Kyuubi is realizing something for the first time.


----------



## uchiha611 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> probably 1.5 chap to seal each jins... so about 9 chapters to finish all 6... then they are exhuasted and Tobi captures Bee



Dont be dumb, k


----------



## oiboyz (Nov 24, 2011)

I liked the scripts ya'll wrote out... especially fromashesrise's idea of Itachi being able to bring back Nagato.   Good idea with the toads, but I doubt they'll come since they've already been featured fighting with Jiraya and then with Naruto, and they've done lots of training with Naruto and had an emotional near-death experience and just generally gotten so much play that I don't think they'll be getting more in this arc.


----------



## BluesQueen (Nov 25, 2011)

fromashesrise said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Chapter 565: Plan B
> 
> ...



Make it happen Kishi!
Make it FUCKING HAPPEN!


----------



## Talis (Nov 25, 2011)

The 7 Jinchurikes goes Full beast mode, they activate the EMS in their left eye out of nowhere and starts spamming Amaterasu, Susanoo, Tsyukyomi, Kotsa Amatsukami, Naruto dies from the Kotsa Amatsukami, Bee dies from a Susanoo which is sitting on him.


----------



## Luxusxy (Nov 26, 2011)

This is the preview?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.imagebam.com/image/fd2bac161363967


----------



## Zerocartoo (Nov 26, 2011)

December 5th (monday)...
I think so.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 26, 2011)

Luxusxy said:


> This is the preview?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



can someone translate it?


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 26, 2011)

Luxusxy said:


> This is the preview?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


yes, it is the preview. It doesn't say anything. The 1st sentence says, Naruto,Bee vs six jinchuuriki !!  2nd line "闘い行方は ?"(what'll be) Flight's fate/direction ?  something like that. don't trust me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 26, 2011)

I predict that the Jinchuurikis divide in two groups of 3 to respectively handle Naruto and Bee. It could be like this:

-Utakata, Han & Fuu vs Naruto
-Yagura, Roshi & Yugito vs Bee

The whole chapter will be pretty much the Jins overwhelming Naruto & Bee and ending with them getting even more serious with each of them growing another tail (in Yugito's case it'd be her second and final tail).


----------



## Scorpion (Nov 27, 2011)

fromashesrise said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Chapter 565: Plan B
> 
> ...



Holy fucking shit Kishi MAKE IT HAPPEN. MAKE IT FUCKING HAPPEN. 

OR ELSE


----------



## Bringer (Nov 27, 2011)

My prediction

Naruto: The tails. But how!!!

Tobi: Even after extraction it seems that the host still retains some of its abilities when revived by edo tensie.

Naruto: Bee lets go full power.

Bee: Let me take edo Jinjuriki 2-4. My fighting style will never burn out till im sore.

Bee clashes against the second third and fourth tail Jinjuriki. They all exchange jutsu

Naruto: Live the rest to me!!!

Naruto fights and exchanges jutsu with 5th 6th and 7th Jinjuriki 

Tobi: Oh look you 2 have your hand fulls I guess this is good bye. I will make sure to pick up your half dead bodies when I return to extract the !!!!!!!

Sakura comes from behind throwing a punch making Tobi jump down from the tree.

Sakura: We are here Naruto

Shikamaru: Yeah

Tenten: We brought the Konaha 11 with us

Akamaru: Bark

Kiba: Lets go

Sai: Be careful this is Madara Uchiha

The konaha 11 charge at Madara

*Scene switches to Kages vs Madara*

Tsunade elbows Madara in the face. And then kicks him far away. Madara being sent in the air shoots a giant katon

Tsunade: MEI!!!


Mei: I know.

Mei uses a suiton

Onoki flys behind Madara and blasts a dust release. Madara tries to escape but is in the air in a sand coffin.

Madara: SUSANOO

A giant Susanoo tanks all attacks. Raikage and Tsunade use double lariat to send Susanoo flying.

Tsunade: Time to use this jutsu

Tsunade fist glows blue and blasts Chakara shaped fists that travel all the way to madara breaking through susanoo punching him.

Tsunade: Chakara fist blaster jutsu!!!

Madara appears behind tsunade

Madara: Subsitution Jutsu'


Tsunade quickly turns around and goes for a kick. Madara kicks 2. Both kicks touch.

Chapter ends


----------



## blacksword (Nov 27, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol Madara casually handling 5 Kages with just kawarimi.


----------



## fromashesrise (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha! Thanks for the kind words regarding my prediction fellas!


----------



## Addy (Nov 27, 2011)

itachi summons orochimaru and nagato


----------



## Talis (Nov 27, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi summons orochimaru and nagato



That would be a nice pok?monbattle.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 27, 2011)

I predict madara


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 27, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]My prediction
> 
> Naruto: The tails. But how!!!
> 
> ...



Although almost totally unlikely that the Konoha 11 will suddenly, randomly enter such a major battle, I wish this was true. LOL


----------



## Gabe (Nov 27, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> [sp]My prediction
> 
> Naruto: The tails. But how!!!
> 
> ...


* this would bad because the rookies would just get in narutos way. Also they would he out of place since this is a jin battle. And the main character is fighting a big villain.*


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Nov 28, 2011)

I predict Naruto and B getting raped by Neo Pain..


----------



## blacksword (Nov 28, 2011)

I predict boring bijuudama spam.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 28, 2011)

I predict that this chapter will end in Naruto saying "OKAY TIME TO GO FOX MODE!" :/


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto is finally going to finish KCM Bijudama in this fight


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 28, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I wonder if Naruto is finally going to finish KCM Bijudama in this fight



Almost certainly. If the FRS didn't work against the 3rd Raikage then it also won't work against an Edo jinchuuriki if he or she uses the stage 2 cloak and I expect every jinchuuriki beyond the fourth to be able to use stage 2. So the only way for Naruto to crack the armor of those jinchuuriki will be the bijuusengan.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Almost certainly. If the FRS didn't work against the 3rd Raikage then it also won't work against an Edo jinchuuriki if he or she uses the stage 2 cloak and I expect every jinchuuriki beyond the fourth to be able to use stage 2. So the only way for Naruto to crack the armor of those jinchuuriki will be the bijuusengan.



Good point. Also Bijudama will really help later on against Sasuke's Susano, it's good to have him complete it before their inevitable fight.


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 28, 2011)

If they begin spam Bijuudama, Naruto and Bee will be screwed. They're outnumbered and their enemies can regenerate...

Without sealing techniques any jutsu they use is pointless.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't expect much development from this chapter - it's only the second chapter of the fight and Kishi might want to show off more of the jins' abilities.  If anything, expect a major counterattack to begin by the end of it.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 28, 2011)

I fear that Madara vs the 5 kage fight will go the same way as Kakashi's fight...
Kishi will focus on Naruto & Bee and we will get only the conclusion over that fight

I hope i'm wrong but i have a *feeling* that kishi will skip it


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2011)

It'll most likely be very much like last chapter. The Jinchuriki show their skills, now in tailed modes and Naruto and B try to deal with them. But Naruto and B seriously need to think of a way to seal the Jinchuriki fast, since they can't just kill them...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 28, 2011)

Jins attack Bee and Naruto. They are like "fuck we need to do something."
Naruto creates clones and uses FRS and some shit. Bee uses v2 or even full bijuu form. 
They think they have this in the bag, then the jins use some Rinnegan powers.

Scene changes to Madara vs Kages. Onoki is dead. Gaara is panting. Tsunade is in a coma. A is missing the other arm and Mei is already impenegrated.

Next chapter's title : All hope is lost.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Nov 28, 2011)

I predict Kages are fully healed and chakra restored by Tsuande and have an epic fight, then They are about to do something really cool and the Chapter ends


----------



## Imamember (Nov 28, 2011)

~Pages 1-12~
- Tobi will begin to fight seriouse and Naruto will step it up a gear dispatching all his clones to be at full power (Kyubii will give him all of his chakra completely)
- Bee will hold off jins

~Pages 13-17~
- Tsunade will reveal she is senju and Madara unveils his chest (Senju DNA) and is about to begin a flashback going back to the battle at VOTE

~Pages 18 & 19~
Itachi will arrive at Kabuto and Kabuto will troll with "Ive been expecting you" 2 more coffins rise up and are yet to be revealed

*Still no sauce or Kakashi*


----------



## Lovely (Nov 28, 2011)

Either the whole chapter will be Tobi vs Naruto, or its only half and we get a scene change for the other. 

Could be Madara and the Kages or we'll see more action from the rookies.


----------



## Nuzents (Nov 28, 2011)

Someone made a good point.  How are Naruto and Bee supposed to win this fight, neither one has a sealing tech that we know of...  

Therefore I predict it will be a bunch of showing off the tech of the 6 jin, and then a few chapters later Itachi will stop Kabuto and end all ET's...even Tobis..


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> Someone made a good point.  How are Naruto and Bee supposed to win this fight, neither one has a sealing tech that we know of...
> 
> Therefore I predict it will be a bunch of showing off the tech of the 6 jin, and then a few chapters later Itachi will stop Kabuto and end all ET's...even Tobis..


Naruto could summon ma and pa to seal the jins. Or i think if the bijuu bomb lives up yo the hype when naruto finiahes it may be powerful enough to destroy the jins enouhh they could not regenerate. Also i wonder if naruto can summon the toads stomach jiriaya tried ti use on kisame and itachi. It could be a way to stop the jins.


----------



## blacksword (Nov 28, 2011)

Naruto is going to lose this fight.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Nov 28, 2011)

Naruto must loose... this war is going far too straight to me ??


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope it won?t be about the jinchuurikis vs Naruto and Bee the whole chapter. I really would like to see the Kage fight. :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2011)

i predict kishi will do more skiping.


----------



## Face (Nov 28, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto is going to lose this fight.





LadyTenTen said:


> Naruto must loose... this war is going far too straight to me ??



If Naruto loses, who's going to save him? 

The answer is no one.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 28, 2011)

Enter: Samehada
Gg jins....


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 28, 2011)

Face said:


> If Naruto loses, who's going to save him?
> 
> The answer is no one.


remember how tobi wanted sasuke to fight naruto


----------



## Yozora (Nov 28, 2011)

Naruto and Bee going to lose the fight. 

Tobi extract Hachibi and Kyuubi from Bee and Naruto.

Naruto lives Bee dead. Naruto disappear. 

Tobi completed the moon eye plan.

4 years later Naruto comeback wearing Minato cloak 

And part 3 BEGINS!!!


----------



## Gabe (Nov 28, 2011)

Naruto won lose the kyuubi because if he does minatos death would have been for nothing.


----------



## Penance (Nov 28, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Enter: Samehada
> Gg jins....







Gabe said:


> Naruto won lose the kyuubi because if he does minatos death would have been for nothing.



Yeah, QB's not going anyrwarz...


----------



## jso (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the kyuubi will eventually be extracted to form the incomplete (and therefore somehow defeatable) juubi. Otherwise the mentioned detail of Minato halving the kyuubi's power serves no particular purpose. Naruto will still have the chakra which he separated from the will. I'm gonna guess it regenerates over time like the bijuu-originated chakra in the Edo-jinchuuriki and KinGin did.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 28, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Jins attack Bee and Naruto. They are like "fuck we need to do something."
> Naruto creates clones and uses FRS and some shit. Bee uses v2 or even full bijuu form.
> They think they have this in the bag, then the jins use some Rinnegan powers.
> 
> ...



Take that back


----------



## Karasu444 (Nov 28, 2011)

Seems likely imo that the Jubi will somehow be revived. Kishi's has been giving that thing a ton of build-up. The question is.. how?


----------



## KingBoo (Nov 28, 2011)

fromashesrise said:


> [sp]Prediction:
> 
> Chapter 565: Plan B
> 
> ...



i like your fanfiction.


----------



## Doge (Nov 28, 2011)

Karasu444 said:


> Seems likely imo that the Jubi will somehow be revived. Kishi's has been giving that thing a ton of build-up. The question is.. how?



No worries, kage bunshin+ rasengan GG will save everyone as usual.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 28, 2011)

Next chapter:

I see Kabuto stepping in and fucking with Tobi by sealing the six paths.

Kabuto: lulz problem?
Tobi: WTF man!
Kabuto: Now please kill Tobi for me, Naruto.
Naruto: Derp okay.

 It's not gonna happen but I think it would be funny as hell.


----------



## Sarry (Nov 28, 2011)

My prediction:
Someone going wild and wreaking havoc. IMO i hope it is Edo Madara..I want to see more of him fighting.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 28, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Next chapter:
> 
> I see Kabuto stepping in and fucking with Tobi by sealing the six paths.
> 
> ...



 It makes me sad because it would be to logical and in character to do that.

But we know that the only reason the Jins have their tails is so that Kishi can show off their powers for the fan base who's wanted to see them for so long, thus they aren't going to go down without a fight.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Nov 29, 2011)

I could see there being a time skip coming in the following chapters simply because of the incomplete Juubi. It would have flaws and some people will be protected. It will be really neat to see us flash forward a few years to an apocalyptic Naruto world.


----------



## Chibason (Nov 29, 2011)

I could also see a Timeskip, although maybe it's just wishful thinking 

This chapter, the Edo jins will kick Naruto and B's ass a little, and last panel B will go down...


----------



## Joker J (Nov 29, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Enter: Samehada
> Gg jins....



If only.... Im getting tired of Kishi putting Samehada on the sidelines all the time having Bee use his regular sword he has Samehada now and he needs to use it more! Kishi must know Samehada is to hax that's why.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 29, 2011)

Chapter 565 prediction: GOD OF WAR


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi: Cmon 8-tails and 9-tails, atleast put up a good fight, because this is your last battle ever

"The jinchuuriki begin to charge at naruto and bee"

Junchuuriki: "AHHHHHHHH!!!!!"

"Bee instantly goes full biiju mode and fires a biijudama at them sending them flying back"

"while that was happening naruto throws 5 smoke bombs infront of him and bee while they attempt to make an escape"

"bee goes back to human form and naruto and bee are hiding behind a tree"

Bee: "ayo naruto, why the fuck we running away? i dont like running man that shit make me look gay!!"

Naruto: "because bee dont you understand? we cant beat all of them by ourselves we'll get pulversized!! There's only one thing to do"

Bee: "oh yea? and what might that be? it better be something good, or i'll slam ya head into a Tree!"

Naruto: "Shadow clone jutsu"  (creates 1 kake bunshin)

naruto: "now go 2 grandma tsunade and tell her hurry uuuppp!!!!"

"naruto's clone Dashes off with amazing speed"

tobi: "Come out come out wherever you areeeeee!! you cant hide from us! 8tails and 9tails!!"

"tobi and the jinchuuriki are looking for naruto and bee"

bee: "any man what the fuck we gunna do?! if we hide behind this tree all day they'll find us and were screwed"

Naruto: "were just going to have to fight until "HE" Arrives"

Bee: he?

Naruto: "yes!! the one and only Legendary warrior will be coming soon now lets go you ready?!!"

bee: "who you talking about cho?!"

Naruto: "Dont worry you'll find out when he gets here now on the count of three we ruch out and take em head on you ready beeee?!!"

"Bee goes biiju mode level 2"

Bee: YEEEAAAA!!!!!!!!!

Naruto: Ok 1...2....3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"Naruto and bee relentlessly Burst out from behind the tree and begin to charge at the jinchuuriki"

"Naruto is charging up a Super Giant Rasengan and bee has his arm out preparing to do a lariot"

Tobi: "Ahh! There you aree!! COMMENCE THE ATTAAAAAAAAAAACKK!!!!!"

The jinchuuriki all Relentlessly charge at naruto and bee

Jinchuuriki: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Naruto: "AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! DONT UNDERESTIMATE THE UZUMAKIIIIIIIIII!!!!

BEE: "YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA!! LARIOOTTTTOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

(Scence changes to kage battlefield)

Tsunade is still healing onoki and gaara

naruto's clone comes behind tsunade

Naruto clone: Grandma Tsunadee!!!

tsunade: "ohh another one of naruto's clones!! what is it naruto?!"

Naruto clone: "Tobi and the jinchuuriki have found the real me and bee! and we cant beat them. so please grandma tsunade you must do it."

Tsunade: "i see, ok naruto."

"tsunade pulls out a scroll and spreads it open on the ground and does hand signs."

onoki: Slug princess!! what are you doing?!

tsunade: "im performing a super secret jutsu where i give my life to revive anyone. it doesn't even matter if their in the belly of the death God, as long as i have their DNA Then i can still revive them."

Onoki: well you are a fodder anyways, so i really dont care if you die. but who are you reviving?

Tsunade: "The GOD of war Himself"

"Tsunade dies and her body dissapears and suddenly a portal opens up and arms and legs step out of it. revealing no one other than......"

HIRUZEN SARUTOBI!!!!

Naruto: "alright yess!! the god of shinobi is here now come with meeee"

"hiruzen and naruto dashes off with amazing speed"

Onoki: "Woah shit!!! thats the legendary God of shinobi himself!! Hiruzen sarutobi?!! the man who's stronger than hashirama, madara, tobirama and minato Combined!!!" He Even Made itachi his slave Back in the days

"scene changes to the jinchuuriki battle"

Naruto and bee are neing overwhelmed by the jin's power and naruto and bee and breathing heavily.

Naruto: "pant" "pant" "pant" Shiit! their soooo strong

Bee: "pant" "pant" "pant" yo naruto we gotta think of something new, and we gotta think about it Quick, because if we dont, were gunna get our asses kicked!  

Naruto: i dont know what to doo man

Tobi: So Have you had enough yet? 8tails and 9tails? now hand yourselves over so i can complete my moon's eye plan.

Naruto: NEEVAAAAAA!!!!! WIND ELEMENT: RASEN SHURIKENNNN!!!!!!!

"Naruto throws his rasenshuriken and tobi absorbs it"

Tobi: Thats it for you 2! Now!! say Good byeeeeeeee!

Roshi: LAVA ELEMENT: SUPER BLAZING BOULDER STREEEEEAAAMMM!!!!

(Roshi shoots several Gigantic boulders coated in scorching hit lava at naruto and bee)

But suddenly .......... all the lava boulders break into pieces before they reach naruto and bee

Naruto: Yezzzzzzz he's heree!!!! The god of shinobiii!!!!!!

bee: thats....... thats......

Hiruzen appears before naruto and bee standing in a BADAAAASS POSE

Hiruzen: You 2 Young ones take a seat Now ...... i'll Take care of thingS from here on.

Tobi: OHH SHITT! That's the fucking God of shinobi!!! Hiruzenn sarutobi! he's stronger than hashirama tobirama, minato and madara combined!!! And he made itachi his slave back then but itachi never told anyone because hiruzen sad that he'll kill him if he does.

Hiruzen: TIME TO END THISS!!!!! SUMMONING JUTSU!!! DONKEY KONG, DIDDY KONG, SLANKY KONG, AND CHUNKY KONG!!!!!! COME FOURTHHH!!!!!

Hiruzen summons Slanky Kong: an enourmous orangutang with long ass arms, DonkeyKong: A giant Gorilla the size of gamabunta, Diddy Kong: a Human sized Monkey, and last but not least, Chunky Kong: a Gorilla the matches the size of the gedo mazo.

Tobi: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!

Hiruzen Letss GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tobi: EVERYBODY CHAAAAAAAARRRRRRGEEEE!!!

The jinchuuriki begin to relentlessly rush into battle

Junchuuriki: AAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

"all of hiruzen's gorillas begin to bang their chest and make Loud Gorilla Noises"

Yugito: WATER EleMENT: RAINBOW WATER BLAST!!!

"yagura fires out rainbow water from his mouth that corrode anything it Touches."

"Slanky Kong ate The water Blast"

"Hiruzen jumped on Donkey Kong's Back"

Hiruzen: "Now Donkey Kong!"

"Donky konk Takes an Astronomical leap into the air and begins to come down to the ground with unfathamable power"

Donkey Kong: SUPERRRR MONKEEYYYYYY SMAAAASHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!

The force of the impact caused an enoumous catastrophic Earthquake blasting tobi,the jin and naruto and bee many meters back. and leaving behind a crates 40 meters deep.

Hiruzen Lets Go Slanky Kong it's Your tuuurn!!!!!!!

"slanky Kong does a handstand and begins to spin on his head with his long arms Stretched out headed towards tobi and the jin.

Slanky Kong: Ninpo: Headstand Monkey smack no jutsu!!!!

Tobi: Fuck thiiiiiiiiiissssssssss

Roshi: LAVA ELEMENT: VOLCANO ERUPTION JUTSUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!

Roshi Summons a Volcano The size of a mountain underneath Slanky Kong and donkey kong. sending them flying many meter meters in the air. and the volcano begin to erupt with massive quantities of scorching hot lava towards chunky Kong and naruto and bee.

Diddy Kong: EARTH ELEMENT: SUPER GIANT MUD WALL!

he created a wall the size of Gamabunta to protect himself, naruto and bee from the lava wave.

Chunky kong walks through the lava and he seems to not be effected by it.

tobi: what is this maddness? how is the lava not corroding his flesh?!

Chunky Kong: My Body is 2000 times harder than steel, Fuck your lava Bitch!! and Fuck This Volcano!! AHHHHHHHH GARGANTUAN GORILLA PUUUUNNCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Chunky Kong Super punches the mountain volcano and instantly breaks it.

suddenly multiple hiruzens begin to surround tobi and the jinchuuriki all doing handsigns.

Tobi: what is thisss?!!

Hiruzen: sealing Technique: Underworld's judgement

a dark barrier erected around tobi and the jin and suddenly the ground opens up and multiple ands begin to come out of it.

Tobi: What is this madness?!!

Hiruzen: i will seal your Bodies into hell!!

The hands pull all the jin and tobi into the underworld.

Tobi: nooooooooooo

hiruzen: it's Over!!









THEN END!!


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 29, 2011)

Naruto performs a suicide bomb and kills everyone within the war.
No more ninjas=no more war=peace

The end.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 29, 2011)

predict boooring jinchuuriki fight and talking with tobi. on the last page show sealed Madara and 5 kages alive.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

My prediction in a newer version

Fight instantly changes to Kage vs Madara

Tsunade fires a cosmic blast at the moon from her seal destroying the moon vaporizing it.

Tsunade: Enough talk about the moon plan!!!


Tsunade uses a perfect chakara control to make a giant chakara being that looks like Tsunade in Susanoo version. Tsunade then summons 100000000000 different slugs the size of Katsuyu and they scatter across the battlefields. Tsunade then uses a haxed sealing jutsu sealing Madara. She then goes and finds tobi and punches him right in his smug face and uses a energy ball made out of pure chakara in her hands. She throws it at them and it explodes making a pure chakara explosion. She then seals all the previous tailed beast with a haxed sealing jutsu. Then she uses a jutsu to make Tobi unable to use any chakara forever. She steps on his skull. And the 1000000000 of Katsuyu rape Gedo Meza and then Tsunade finishes it. She then kicks the ground making  pebble fly all the way to Sasuke. Sasuke trips over the pebble and falls on his neck and dies.


End chapter


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2011)

> Sasuke trips over the pebble and falls on his neck and dies.



 so beautiful...


----------



## Virgofenix (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachi takes control of Kabuto and subsequently Madara. Madara vs. Tobi.


----------



## Jad (Nov 29, 2011)

What do you think ? Madara off-paneled Kages ?

I have a feeling we are going to go to a panel were Madara, and all the Kages are tired. And possibly Tsunade dies first because she is the Senjuu's daughter, this is where Madara has his guard lowered.

BAM, she regenerates, Madara's is caught in a bear hug by Tsuande, and Raikage and Oonki stab Madara instantly in the chest with a seal, while Mei's and Gaara's Sand and sludge keep Madara stuck.

 Everyones happy. Everyone has their time to shine.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2011)

I predict...Sasuke interruption somewhere


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope we get a glance of Itachi's whereabouts, be it one lone miserable panel.


----------



## MisterQ (Nov 29, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I hope we get a glance of Itachi's whereabouts, be it one lone miserable panel.



Itachi is pretty much the only real ninja in the whole manga, we wont see him until he's about to strike, which is the way it should be.


----------



## Selva (Nov 29, 2011)

Too much talk about Itachi >.> I, for one, hope we won't see him any time soon 
I hope Sasuke makes an appearance just for the lulz. It's been a long time.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 29, 2011)

Edo Madara serious's and starts beating the Kages back, Naruto and Bee also start getting beaten back by the Jinchuuriki despite their bravery, then we cut to Edo Itachi...missing an arm and jumping back, clearly shitting himself. Kabuto is hidden behind four coffins and the first four Hokages stepping out of them.

And then he says, "Since when were you under the impression the Shinigami could hold souls from me?"

And then out of fucking nowhere OROCHIMARU WITH EDO JIRAIYA BACKS ITACHI UP. End of chapter.

That was meant to be a joke but I'd actually quite like to see this now I think about it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 29, 2011)

Itachi won't make an appereance this chapter. Probably 2  - 3 chapters later.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Nov 29, 2011)

bee gets captured, 5kage's struggle, sasuke somewhere in the chapter, presumably the end


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2011)

Jinchuuriki spamming their abilities, while Tobi simply stands about. Another wonk-wonk chapter.


----------



## CA182 (Nov 29, 2011)

Has there been a preview from WSJ this week or did I miss it?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 29, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Has there been a preview from WSJ this week or did I miss it?



Posted in convo thread as usually:


takL said:


> from wsj
> naruto preview says
> "Naruto n Bee Vs 6 path jinchurikis!! Whither the battle?!"


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 29, 2011)

I predict a bijuu war!


----------



## Agony (Nov 29, 2011)

this chapter gotta be easy to predict.it's gonna be ex jin vs current jin. tobi aint gonna participate.


----------



## OROCHIMARU~SAMA (Nov 29, 2011)

Bee gets taken down and Naruto's fighting on a losing ground...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2011)

Bee merges with sameheda and uses v2 of his hachibi cloak and becomes an octoshark


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 29, 2011)

I really hope this chap is mainly Madara vs Kages.


----------



## Leon (Nov 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I really hope this chap is mainly Madara vs Kages.



Same. Last chapter was dissapointing.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a feeling that we won't see Madara and the Kages for at least few chapters. Tobi vs. Naruto and B is much more interesting anyway.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't care about Madara, Tobi, Kages, Kabuto or this stupid war. At last I got to see my Edo jinchuurikis, and all I want is more of them!


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 29, 2011)

i really just wanna see madara go all out on the kages man, like cmon i needa see my fucking boy onoki put in work alreadyy.

and im also anxious about that bitch tsunade's abilities. i wanna see what the bitch can do that makes her kage level yo


----------



## takL (Nov 29, 2011)

i predict narutos bijyudama with 9b's help. in the upcoming chap or before the yearend.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Nov 29, 2011)

I give no fucks about Madara and the Kages.

All that fight is good for is stupid fan wank and powerlevel arguments.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 29, 2011)

What ever Kishi delivers I will be happy, so long it is about the current war arc.




I predict:
- The tailed jins giving Bee and Naruto more trouble, all 6 showcasing their best jutsu
- Naruto gets incapacitated and Bee fights alone for some time
- A bit of Itachi and Kabuto
- Chapter ends with Edo Madara vs 5 kage


----------



## gershwin (Nov 29, 2011)

For some unknown reasons I want this chapter to focus on Kabuto.
*keeps dreaming on*


----------



## Leon (Nov 29, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I give no fucks about Madara and the Kages.
> 
> All that fight is good for is stupid fan wank and powerlevel arguments.



Besides ofcourse the oh so uncommon reason of enjoyment. All fights produce fanwank and arguments.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 29, 2011)

Why do I have this itching feeling that Madara and the Kages will be mostly off-paneled.


----------



## Addy (Nov 29, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I really hope this chap is mainly Madara vs Kages.



i would like to see what the bijuu can do but last chapter i was not surprised at all or "wow :amazed"


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2011)

im predicting a collective ass whopping given by edo madara and mr. nobody

just by witnessing how nagato handled both of them, i dont see how they can take on the jins and madara is just a bawse and will be given the upper hand to make itachi plot prevalent so a ass whopping is a must.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 29, 2011)

Hopefully we see more Tobi, I want him to use his S/T in smart ways just like he did with Fuu and Torune.

I predict some Madara vs Kages but not too much, mainly Pain vs Naruto and Bee and some commentary about that fight by Kabuto.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 29, 2011)

Why so many people want Itachi and Kabuto to start now? We already have two very big fights going on simultaniously, if Itachi vs. Kabuto starts too it just becomes a clusterfuck.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 29, 2011)

I find both Tobi + his Pain vs Naruto, Bee *and *Madara vs Kages very entertaining so I am happy whatever of the two we get.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2011)

wonder if bee will use samehada to drain the chakra from the jins


----------



## Fay (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> im predicting a collective ass whopping given by edo madara and mr. nobody
> 
> just by witnessing how nagato handled both of them, i dont see how they can take on the jins and madara is just a bawse and will be given the upper hand to make itachi plot prevalent so a ass whopping is a must.



Meh, I really don't think Naruto will be captured and with what Hachibi said to Bee surely Bee will be save as well?

I hope Kakashi will join the fight and help them out against Tobi


----------



## Penance (Nov 29, 2011)

EXIT: Mask   (Probably not )


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 29, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> I give no fucks about Madara and the Kages.
> 
> All that fight is good for is stupid fan wank and powerlevel arguments.



Pretty much. No developing story there.


----------



## Face (Nov 29, 2011)

Naruto and Bee are gonna win.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 29, 2011)

Tobi's old ass has a stroke.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Nov 29, 2011)

This will be the battle where Kyuubi finally fully submits to Naruto's will TnJ.


----------



## Escargon (Nov 29, 2011)

Naruto will pierce the Rinnegan, all tailed jumps on Tobi instead, Tobi gets *ed, Naruto removes the mask and Obito is revealed.

Seriously, i think this chapter will just feature fight and Naruto going ultra mode. WTB spoilers its Tuesday-_-


----------



## Mariko (Nov 29, 2011)

Since Naruto's RM-Full-speed-headshock did nothing but make lulz Tobi...


----------



## xXHancockXx (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you think we will see something from the Kage vs Madara fight? Although it would be nice, I doubt that. :/


----------



## Penance (Nov 29, 2011)

Face said:


> Naruto and Bee are gonna win.





Godaime Kazekage said:


> This will be the battle where Kyuubi finally fully submits to Naruto's will TnJ.



I could see that...:ho


----------



## Cromer (Nov 29, 2011)

Penance said:


> I could see that...:ho



So could I...


----------



## Joker J (Nov 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder if bee will use samehada to drain the chakra from the jins



I really do hope so. What's the point of Kishi giving Samehada to Bee if he's not even going to make him use it.


----------



## navy (Nov 29, 2011)

takL said:


> i predict narutos bijyudama with 9b's help. in the upcoming chap or before the yearend.



I can see the Nine tails telling Naruto the 8:2 ratio was for the Hachibi only.


----------



## LoT (Nov 29, 2011)

navy said:


> I can see the Nine tails telling Naruto the *8*:2 ratio was for the *Hachi*bi only.



*Kyuu*bi Bijuudama has a *9*:1 ratio


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2011)

no spoiler still? boring


----------



## navy (Nov 29, 2011)

LoT said:


> *Kyuu*bi Bijuudama has a *9*:1 ratio



Mind Blown.


----------



## Lammy (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally love it when we don't get spoilers til the very last minute by which the chapter is already out


----------



## MCHammerdad (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ You made me run to manga reader to check if the chapter was out.... I know what you meant... I was just that desperate I guess.


----------



## Smasharoo (Nov 29, 2011)

The Inevitable Defeat

Killer B: Yo Naruto yellow-head, did you hear what Madara just said!?

Naruto: Yes, B, I heard exactly what he said (serious expression).

Naruto: The masked man is... no one!

Killer B: (serious expression. stops rhyming) So... then what do we do?

Naruto: I honestly have no idea... How do you kill that which has no life?


----------



## Doge (Nov 29, 2011)

Dosu comes back and solos GG


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2011)

takL said:


> i predict narutos bijyudama with 9b's help. in the upcoming chap or before the yearend.



Removing Tobi's mask in the process?


Yup!


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 29, 2011)

This chapter will be dedicated to Sasuke making love.
He'll restore his clan while all the other battles are going on.
Sasuke gets his revenge by rape.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2011)

TheRipper said:


> This chapter will be dedicated to Sasuke making love.
> He'll restore his clan while all the other battles are going on.
> Sasuke gets his revenge by rape.


best chapter ever 

he doesnt need to rape anybody though u.u


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2011)

Fay said:


> Meh, I really don't think Naruto will be captured and with what Hachibi said to Bee surely Bee will be save as well?
> 
> I hope Kakashi will join the fight and help them out against Tobi




if naruto were to get captured it would make for a interesting story lmao


----------



## MDave (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarry said:


> 1) awesome prediction
> though it'd be easy for Itachi to solo Oro a third time



It gets easier for Itachi each time he does  *looks at years old sig*


----------



## Lammy (Nov 29, 2011)

It'll go to Madara fight, do a detour for Sasuke, a detour for Itachi perhaps, and then by the time we get back to Tobi's fight it'll be New year....


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 29, 2011)

My Prediction:

B goes V2 and with Naruto they manage to hold there own against the six paths.
Tobi's not finished and starts to use the six paths abilities through the jinchuuriki's to absorb the chakra's of B and Naruto so he can start moon eye plan. B and Naruto turn off there chakra shrouds. Naruto goes sage mode and pulls out a scroll with a special seal. He releases the seal and comes out a younger Naruto! 
Young Naruto "How long has it been?" looks at Naruto and Tobi "I see so its finally come down to this" 
Naruto "....release"
Young Naruto dissapears in puff of smoke (it was a Kagebunshin)
Naruto "Sorry Ero Sennin, the jutsu we sealed away 2 years ago, I have no choice but to use it"
Tobi "  "

To Be Continued!


----------



## Si Style (Nov 29, 2011)

O-ushi said:


> My Prediction:
> 
> B goes V2 and with Naruto they manage to hold there own against the six paths.
> Tobi's not finished and starts to use the six paths abilities through the jinchuuriki's to absorb the chakra's of B and Naruto so he can start moon eye plan. B and Naruto turn off there chakra shrouds. Naruto goes sage mode and pulls out a scroll with a special seal. He releases the seal and comes out a younger Naruto!
> ...



You're suggesting Jiraiya had Naruto make a Kage Bunshin, took it to one side, told it a secret jutsu and then sealed it away giving the summon scroll to Naruto? When the bunshin appears and dissipates, current Naruto gains the knowledge of the jutsu. 
That's actually really smart, man! 

Only problem I have with this is that the concept of Bunshin knowledge exchange wasn't revealed until part 2. Although Jiraiya must have know that technique has this capability.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

I HAD A DREAM OF THE CHAPTER!!!

The whole chapter is Naruto and Bee vs The previous tailed beast

Tobi leaves

All the regular edo are quickly shown in 2 panels being taken down

Naruto and bee vs Previous tailed beast continues till the last 2 panels

1 panel shows Itachi meeting Kabuto

And the last one switches back to the 5 kage vs Madara showing Tsunade taking off her green jacket A with metal arms? I dont know what I was on when dreaming . Anyway A has a metal arm Tsunade taking off her jacket Mei jumping and going for a kick at Madara Gaara panting trying to stay standing and Onoki behind Madara charging a dust release.


My dreams are always right. Okay no there not. My dreams are never right


----------



## O-ushi (Nov 29, 2011)

Si Style said:


> You're suggesting Jiraiya had Naruto make a Kage Bunshin, took it to one side, told it a secret jutsu and then sealed it away giving the summon scroll to Naruto? When the bunshin appears and dissipates, current Naruto gains the knowledge of the jutsu.
> That's actually really smart, man!
> 
> Only problem I have with this is that the concept of Bunshin knowledge exchange wasn't revealed until part 2. Although Jiraiya must have know that technique has this capability.



Thanks, I thought I'd have fun with one with all the crazy stuff happening in the last couple of chapters. Even though the bunshin knowledge stuff was introduced later on it could be retconed by saying Naruto was pretending he didnt know about it to keep the secret. Naruto could just brush it off by saying "after 4 Years Im THE Kage Bunshin master. How could I not know about KB sharing knowlege?" = retcon done!


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 29, 2011)

When spoilers?


----------



## Klue (Nov 29, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> When spoilers?



Expect them during the usual time.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 29, 2011)

usual time for spoilers, not today


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 29, 2011)

If Naruto doesnt start using his speed to his advantage this fight I swear to god...


----------



## Xerces (Nov 29, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> If Naruto doesnt start using his speed to his advantage this fight I swear to god...





Since when were you under the impression that Naruto had great speed? Surely you must know that he can't keep up with Uchiha.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 29, 2011)

kishi will troll if he lets naruto and bee on a good note here... someone has to die!


----------



## Deadway (Nov 29, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Naruto had great speed? Surely you must know that he can't keep up with Uchiha.



 Naruto's the fastest person in the manga 

Yea..


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Naruto had great speed? Surely you must know that he can't keep up with Uchiha.


awesome sig 



btw i expect some fighting this chapter, but for some reason i still think that it will be out of place...


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 29, 2011)

It'll be dumb if we don't see Naruto super speed, and Samehada soon... 
By the way, there're some pretty wild predictions in here.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Naruto had great speed? Surely you must know that he can't keep up with Uchiha.



..................Nice Uchiha fanboy Sig

Um A said the speed scale was Minato>>>>>>>>A>>>>>>Naruto

Then Naruto out ran Raikage

Minato>>>>>>Naruto>>>>>A

A didnt even praise Sasuke speed in any shape or form. He didnt even think it. RS Naruto speed>>>>>>>>>>Sasuke speed.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2011)

naruto fans are so funny.


when sasuke was faster than naruto, nobody praised speed so much. Now they talk like speed>everything. 

keep in mind, naruto right now is displaying a power up that is supposedly equivalent to sasuke's EMS, that we have not seen still. So please, before say that A>B in something, wait until both sides display their power ups, and this includes sasuke showing his EMS skills and possibly another power up. Dont forget that he talked about Itachi's power flowing into him.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> naruto fans are so funny.
> 
> 
> when sasuke was faster than naruto, nobody praised speed so much. Now they talk like speed>everything.
> ...



Im not a Naruto fan. I just a non uchiha fan. Im actually a Tsunade fan


----------



## Puppetry (Nov 29, 2011)

People, this is exceedingly simple; raw speed is not going to be enough to defeat an antagonist of Nobody's caliber. Seven uses of _Shunshin_ are not going to secure victory for Naruto, or anything close to that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Im not a Naruto fan. I just a non uchiha fan. Im actually a Tsunade fan


i am talking about the general reaction around here. If sasuke was still faster than naruto people would not be praising it.

mark my words, if sasuke get a space/time ability with EMS, people will downrate it to hell, even if they put hiraishin above everything before.


----------



## Xerces (Nov 29, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Im not a Naruto fan. I just a non uchiha fan. *Im actually a Tsunade fan*



How do you go to sleep at night with a clear conscious?


----------



## Saturnine (Nov 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> Expect them during the usual time.



Funny. It's 3:30 AM and I'm going to sleep in a while, gonna take some 10 hours at least and I bet the chapter will have been released by the time I wake up.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 29, 2011)

i wonder, if bee uses samehada to swipe away the jinchuuriki's chakra, how big will samehada Grow?

will it gow even bigger than the time kisame used it on bee?  but, if samehada gets to big then bee wont be able to pick it up.

i really cant wait to see how bee utilizes samehada.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 29, 2011)

Puppetry said:


> People, this is exceedingly simple; raw speed is not going to be enough to defeat an antagonist of Nobody's caliber. Seven uses of _Shunshin_ are not going to secure victory for Naruto, or anything close to that.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dISKvZetkQI[/YOUTUBE]
What you high on, foo? In the world of kung fu, speed defines the winner! 
Oh wait...


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i am talking about the general reaction around here. If sasuke was still faster than naruto people would not be praising it.



People would still praise speed, Sasuke simply doesn't match up to the top speedsters anymore.



Jeαnne said:


> mark my words, if sasuke get a space/time ability with EMS, people will downrate it to hell, even if they put hiraishin above everything before.



Deal with it. Sasuke isn't the only character that gets hated on, stop whining.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Nov 29, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dISKvZetkQI[/YOUTUBE]



Enabling disabled by request --- you fail


----------



## Sagitta (Nov 29, 2011)

rickmartin said:


> i wonder, if bee uses samehada to swipe away the jinchuuriki's chakra, how big will samehada Grow?
> 
> will it gow even bigger than the time kisame used it on bee?  but, if samehada gets to big then bee wont be able to pick it up.
> 
> i really cant wait to see how bee utilizes samehada.



I forgot he still had that damn sword! I would LOOOOVVE TO SEE A FUSION! God damn... I would love that... But for sure. I think Sameheda will sense the chakra coming from their tails and eat it up. Thats actually a really good prediction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> People would still praise speed, Sasuke simply doesn't match up to the top speedsters anymore.



sage mode Naruto would not match A's speed either, and his power up was equivalent to Sasuke's MS. MS Sasuke was still able to evade bee's attack, it means that you guys should not jump to conclusions until you see EMS sasuke.



> Deal with it. Sasuke isn't the only character that gets hated on, stop whining.



i am just stating the obvious truth.

and i am not the one that came with a "deal with it" and "stop whining" as reply. Did what i say hit a nerve?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 29, 2011)

i'm gonna have to say that "No One" Is The 4th Hokage, . . . we don't know anything about that dude


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 29, 2011)

R00t_Decision said:


> Enabling disabled by request --- you fail



bama **


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 29, 2011)

I hope this chapter is about Sakura showing she is a elite medic and contributing greatly to the war effort.


----------



## Narutaru (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sage mode Naruto would not match A's speed either, and his power up was equivalent to Sasuke's MS. MS Sasuke was still able to evade bee's attack, it means that you guys should not jump to conclusions until you see EMS sasuke.




You're the only one talking about SM/MS/EMS. You got your panties in a bunch because someone replied to a stupid post with "Naruto is faster than Sasuke", which is a fact.



Jeαnne said:


> i am just stating the obvious truth.
> 
> and i am not the one that came with a "deal with it" and "stop whining" as reply. Did what i say hit a nerve?



Whining about people being mean to your Sasuke doesn't bother me at all, I promise.


----------



## Doge (Nov 29, 2011)

I swear, if I hear one more uchiha supremacy story, I'm going to hurl.


And yes, the no body who claims to be no body, while acting like somebody to control everybody and get anybody to obey no body to get peace for every body will fail to somebody.

Make sense?


----------



## Penance (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sage mode Naruto would not match A's speed either, and his power up was equivalent to Sasuke's MS. MS Sasuke was still able to evade bee's attack, it means that you guys should not jump to conclusions until you see EMS sasuke.



The Sharingan isn't *SUPPOSED TO* effect the user's speed-otherwise, what was all that speed training under Kakashi for?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 29, 2011)

Penance said:


> The Sharingan isn't *SUPPOSED TO* effect the user's speed-otherwise, what was all that speed training under Kakashi for?



maximize the potential of chidori also increase the reaction of the user?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 29, 2011)

Sagitta said:


> I forgot he still had that damn sword! I would LOOOOVVE TO SEE A FUSION! God damn... I would love that... But for sure. I think Sameheda will sense the chakra coming from their tails and eat it up. Thats actually a really good prediction.



i would also love to see a fusion. i've even made a thread about that. like if bee and samehada were to fuse bee would become a sharktopus

like this


----------



## Penance (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> maximize the potential of chidori also increase the reaction of the user?



So we don't disagree with anything in particular.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> naruto fans are so funny.
> 
> 
> *when sasuke was faster than naruto, nobody praised speed so much. Now they talk like speed>everything. *
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yAfajTt9x8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I remember Sasuke fans wanking about his speed for years, YEARS!!

During Naruto vs Kakuzu they laughed at the fact that Naruto would never be able to use FRS against Sasuke because he needed to take time to make clones and create the attack. "Sasuke will cut Naruto in half before he even finishes the seal to make his Kage Bunshin, LOL."

Sasuke's fanbase was the first to really use speed as the "most important factor in a fight" ever since Sasuke's first appearance in part two. He instantly moved from the top of a giant hill to the bottem without anyone seeing, thus people realized that he could also have killed the entire Konoha team without them seeing, thus speed>>>>anything else. Uchiha fans where the ones who started the speed wanking. Then Naruto speed blitzed the Asura Path of Pain from the other side of town.



Puppetry said:


> People, this is exceedingly simple; raw speed is not going to be enough to defeat an antagonist of Nobody's caliber. Seven uses of _Shunshin_ are not going to secure victory for Naruto, or anything close to that.



^This.

Speed really doesn't matter anymore in the manga.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 29, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I hope this chapter is about Sakura showing she is a elite medic and contributing greatly to the war effort.


----------



## BIGnBLAZED (Nov 29, 2011)

I predict......Sasuke


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 29, 2011)

BIGnBLAZED said:


> I predict......Sasuke



They should have Sasuke.  Kishi should start a battle between Sasuke and the Konoha kids.  That way we'll have a 3 way epic battle.


----------



## BIGnBLAZED (Nov 29, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> They should have Sasuke.  Kishi should start a battle between Sasuke and the Konoha kids.  That way we'll have a 3 way epic battle.



I was thinkin more of a good fight between Tobi/6 vs B/Naruto with a very nosey Sasuke watching the battle kinda last panelish ya know? i dont want any more battles interrupting the epicness


----------



## Beast. (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> when sasuke was faster than naruto, nobody praised speed so much.



 You must have a terrible memory.... I envy you...


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 29, 2011)

BIGnBLAZED said:


> I was thinkin more of a good fight between Tobi/6 vs B/Naruto with a very nosey Sasuke watching the battle kinda last panelish ya know? i dont want any more battles interrupting the epicness



Though it would be interesting to see Sasuke attempt to interdict/stop Tobi & crew from taking Naruto out (as he wants to fight Naruto himself).


----------



## Chibason (Nov 29, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> They should have Sasuke.  Kishi should start a battle between Sasuke and the Konoha kids.  That way we'll have a 3 way epic battle.



Dude, you honestly wish that kind of death on those innocent Konoha kids? Shame on you, man


----------



## BIGnBLAZED (Nov 29, 2011)

Sasuke fought 5 kages he would susanoo bitchslap the chuunin vests off those losers


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 29, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Dude, you honestly wish that kind of death on those innocent Konoha kids? Shame on you, man



Holy crap what a mess that would be.


​


BIGnBLAZED said:


> Sasuke fought 5 kages he would susanoo bitchslap the chuunin vests off those losers



 

I almost want to see it now


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Nov 29, 2011)

Enter: KAKASHI YEAR.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 29, 2011)

BIGnBLAZED said:


> Sasuke fought 5 kages he would susanoo bitchslap the chuunin vests off those losers



Quoted for teh lulz 
But yeah, he would beat them. It would be pointless. Make him fight someone else.


KAKASHI10 said:


> Enter: KAKASHI YEAR.



Lol off panel no jutsu has already struck.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 29, 2011)

i said it before in one of my old threads that sasuke is going to run into kakashi and might guy's division.

then sasuke and kakashi can finally settle their grudge, and we will finally be able to see kakashi go on his rampage. also, guy might open the 8th gate.

i mean think about it, who else better for sasuke to test his new ems abilities on? everyone else is already in the middle of an important battle. also, kakashi might awaken some new abilities with his mangekyou if he fights sasuke.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 29, 2011)

I predict Madara kills all the Kages and then goes to get some tea.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 29, 2011)

Kakashi i not an uchiha si i doubt he would awaken a new tech


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sage mode Naruto would not match A's speed either, and his power up was equivalent to Sasuke's MS. MS Sasuke was still able to evade bee's attack, it means that you guys should not jump to conclusions until you see EMS sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sage mode would allow naruto to match A speed the same way he did vs the 3rd raikage. By usising his sensing ability to predict where he is gonna attack. 
Also i remember people praising sasuke speed wheb he was first introduced in part 2. Some people went crazy and said he had godly speed.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Kakashi i not an uchiha si i doubt he would awaken a new tech



yea and non-uchihas with a transplanted sharingan cant awaken the mangekyou neither

...... O Wait


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Nov 30, 2011)

BIGnBLAZED said:


> Sasuke fought 5 kages he would susanoo bitchslap the chuunin vests off those losers



Haha, quite possibly the best possible way to describe that situation.


I predict a repeat of last chapter, but with more jinchuuriki techs.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sage mode Naruto would not match A's speed either, and his power up was equivalent to Sasuke's MS. MS Sasuke was still able to evade bee's attack, it means that you guys should not jump to conclusions until you see EMS sasuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sage mode would allow naruto to match A speed the same way he did vs the 3rd raikage. By usising his sensing ability to predict where he is gonna attack. 
Also i remember people praising sasuke speed wheb he was first introduced in part 2. Some people went crazy and said he had godly speed.


I think this chapter will have both fights in it. And naruto and bee start their counter attack.


----------



## sagroth (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be happy with seeing more of the jin's special abilities. No bijuu balls or chakra limbs just yet, please.

Also, I think there's going to be mention of Naruto being low on chakra this chapter. I see the chap ending with Naruto about to use the Bjiuudama rasengan. He pulls it off next chapter, then runs out of chakra. Then maybe a chapter later, Kyuubi strikes a deal with Naruto and they form a true partnership to finish Tobi off/gain the upper hand.

Maybe some delay due to insertion of the Madara/Kages fight, but I see Naruto either out of chakra or already having made a deal with Kyuubi by the end of December.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm betting on Sasuke. I can't help it.


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> i'm gonna have to say that "No One" Is The 4th Hokage, . . . we don't know anything about that dude



No way, 4th hokage is definitely the Akatsuki leader. "No One" is Asuma's child from the future. She got a sex change, OR she's such an amazing actor that she can dress up like a man and act like one too.
It's like Sheik all over again.
She's come back in time in order to prevent the generation AFTER Naruto from being born.


----------



## koohiinin (Nov 30, 2011)

I predict we find out that "No One" is Hayate Gekko, Rin, Mikoto...or someone else entirely!


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 30, 2011)

TheRipper said:


> No way, 4th hokage is definitely the Akatsuki leader. "No One" is Asuma's child from the future. She got a sex change, OR she's such an amazing actor that she can dress up like a man and act like one too.
> It's like Sheik all over again.
> She's come back in time in order to prevent the generation AFTER Naruto from being born.


You just got Nathan'd.

EDIT: Not sure if this is real. I don't know where people get their Ohana stash.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 86 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/11/30(水) 15:07:33.31 ID:klvpTBluO
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

I really should save Ohana's code so I can confirm it.


----------



## 1nkorus (Nov 30, 2011)

> EDIT: Not sure if this is real. I don't know where people get their Ohana stash.


Yes, it's Ohana


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

It's definitely her tripcode.

From what I can tell, Naruto confirms that Neo-Pain's vision is shared.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Not surprised.

T posted spoilers for One Piece almost an hour ago. Not that it means Ohana's early too, but she has appeared around this time before.

Edit: Yes Marsala, you bring great news.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 30, 2011)

86: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/11/30 (Wed) 15:07.31 ID: klvpTBluO

Innovation para.


Linnaeus eye view that I share, to talk to Naruto Bee

How to attack with an attack
The room rates in the Han


The Bee, has served eight
'll Rage over!

In the end.


----------



## jeketb (Nov 30, 2011)

can someone translate it?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2011)

What does that mean?


----------



## koohiinin (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto explains that the Rinnegan links the field of vision.

During an attack, they get stopped by Han.

Bee goes 8-tails and rampages.

(That's my rough translation.)


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 30, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> You just got Nathan'd.



Sarcasm my boy. An individual of such naive consumption does not exist.
BACK ON TOPIC:
So Bee goes on a rampage, huh?
He's definitely gonna die by the end of this manga.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah Bee


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Shared sight confirmed, Six Pain Techniques are inevitable.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would rather see their own techniques


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee gonna get stomped soon since he went all out ;D

Me gusta


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> I would rather see their own techniques



Maybe they'll be different in some way, and used along with the Jinchuuriki's normal abilities.

I wouldn't mind that too much.


----------



## Penance (Nov 30, 2011)

I see...


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee is going to get captured.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> Bee is going to get captured.



Bee rescue arc, incoming.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Shared vision is ok and logical, there won't be any reason for them to have rinnegans otherwise. But please, no more Rinnegan abilities


----------



## TheRipper (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto's gonna have to face Sasuke in order to get to Bee.
Word.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Shared vision is ok and logical, there won't be any reason for them to have rinnegans otherwise. But please, no more Rinnegan abilities



They're called the new Six Paths of Pain.

Pain Technique Spam, Deal With It.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2011)

How long have people been saying Bee is going to be captured for?

Yeah doubt it's happening


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> They're called the new Six Paths of Pain.
> 
> Pain Technique Spam, Deal With It.



Pain jutsu have been used heavily and with the exception of Deva's ability aren't better than the jinchuuriki's own abilities. Besides, they are probably incompatible with the paths of Pain abilities.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

wonder if han uses some new jutsu of his and just that shitty reningan sucktion  they havent shown that nuch in terms new jutsu for now


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> How long have people been saying Bee is going to be captured for?
> 
> Yeah doubt it's happening



this time its for real.going all out at the start signals the end for him.but it was predictable that this will be his last fight.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> How long have people been saying Bee is going to be captured for?
> 
> Yeah doubt it's happening



why   

cause he is on a rampage? really?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

them having the same techniques as before would be a bad idea since naruto is alot stronger than he was back then.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Pain jutsu have been used heavily and with the exception of Deva's ability aren't better than the jinchuuriki's own abilities. Besides, they are probably incompatible with the paths of Pain abilities.



It's not that I want to see the same thing repeated again, but I merely fail to see a reason why we should expect anything more than those particular six powers.

Probably incompatible?


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> Bee is going to get captured.



It's all but guaranteed at this point.


----------



## Frawstbite (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee may get captured, but I doubt he'll die.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It's all but guaranteed at this point.



he had a long run

it funny how when he fought sasuke people said he was going to die but they were wrong and then he fought kisame people said the same thing and was wrong again . if he survive this i wonder if people will say it again.


----------



## Crush! (Nov 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> them having the same techniques as before would be a bad idea since naruto is alot stronger than he was back then.



It would be fine considering the fact that Pain raped Naruto during their fight, forcing Hinata, the Nine-tails, and Yondaime-of all people-to intervene and save him.

This time it would simply be a fair fight.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

I wonder why Bee went to his Hachibi form. Its not like he will be able to use the Biju Dama because the AoE would kill Naruto and it would be useless against the ET bodies and Tobi can just turn intangible.

Maybe he will get captured....


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 30, 2011)

I want to read the spoiler so bad! 
I don't read them anymore though, much more exciting to read the chapter without spoilers. Especially with chapters like the last one, because of the mask tease. 
I suggest to anyone reading this that you try the manga without reading the spoilers.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> he had a long run
> 
> it funny how when he fought sasuke people said he was going to die but they were wrong and then he fought kisame people said the same thing and was wrong again . if he survive this i wonder if people will say it again.



Third time's a charm.


----------



## Frosch (Nov 30, 2011)

I appreciate people giving us spoilers but is posting the same spoiler three times really necessary?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> I want to read the spoiler so bad!
> I don't read them anymore though, much more exciting to read the chapter without spoilers. Especially with chapters like the last one, because of the mask tease.
> I suggest to anyone reading this that you try the manga without reading the spoilers.



So instead of reading the spoilers, you follow a thread about people discussing them? 
Also, avoiding spoilers is not hard. Just go to sleep early Tuesday night.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, it's about time someone's gotten a rampage.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone is going on a rampage?


Means the focus will be somewhere else for the next 20 or so chapters.


----------



## Penance (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Bee rescue arc, incoming.



They still have to rescue Yamato...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2011)

Andddd......Madara's on hold and Tobi's sitting in the back being bored?

Cool.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

It'll be good to get some good bijuu action in the manga again. Haven't had that in a while.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol if Bee's rampage goes the way of Kakashi's.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 30, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> So instead of reading the spoilers, you follow a thread about people discussing them?



Wow, your assuming too much. I didn't read any of the posts concerning spoilers.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Lol if Bee's rampage goes the way of Kakashi's.



I doubt that will happen, at the very least we'll have a few pages of Bee kicking ass.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well Bee is gonna die....rampage 8 tails is not a good sign. 

I hope not though.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's not that I want to see the same thing repeated again, but I merely fail to see a reason why we should expect anything more than those particular six powers.
> 
> Probably incompatible?



It was implied that Nagato needed to collect a lot of bodies, most likely because only rare ninja are compatible with even one Path of Pain. All six former jinchuuriki being compatible with one Path each is very improbable; none of them being compatible is fairly probable.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn. Seems like a shitty chap.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, bye bye B. Transforming into the 8tails means you are going to be defeated next chapter. Then the one on one between Naruto and Tobi can start.

spoiler seems a bit lacking. The attack Han stops must be pretty elaborate.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It was implied that Nagato needed to collect a lot of bodies, most likely because only rare ninja are compatible with even one Path of Pain. All six former jinchuuriki being compatible with one Path each is very improbable; none of them being compatible is fairly probable.



I believe you're taking a few leaps there.

Maybe Nagato collected a ton of bodies, so that he could simply replace lost Pains when needed?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Wow, your assuming too much. I didn't read any of the posts concerning spoilers.



How do you know which posts are about spoilers if you don't know what the spoilers are?

Spoiler - I rampage.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 30, 2011)

It really does look like a boring chapter. Don't know about you people but I've had enough of these rinnegen powers and sage of six crap. Now what's going to happen? DBZ Bijuu level battle.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadway said:


> It really does look like a boring chapter.



We still don't have much of any information on the chapter.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> They're called the new Six Paths of Pain.
> 
> Pain Technique Spam, Deal With It.



I like Pain, Rinnegan and its abilities. But I had enough of it atm, and I'm much more interested in jins' own abilities


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> We still don't have much of any information on the chapter.



But we know the gist of it, that's enough to form a general idea of the chapter's quality.  It's possible that some new spoiler will make the chapter seem a hundred times better but that's pretty unlikely.  :/


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> I like Pain, Rinnegan and its abilities. But I had enough of it atm, and I'm much more interested in jins' own abilities



Trust me, I feel the same way.

But again, I simply don't see a reason not to expect the Six Pain Techniques from the new Six Paths of Pain.


----------



## Deadway (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> We still don't have much of any information on the chapter.



Still we know it's going to be focusing on Tobi and the jins "power." 

I mean we had how many chapters which was basically all about Pain and his power?
Then we get Konan trying to protect the rinnegan
Then Tobi gets it
Then Nagato gets ressurected
Then Madara pulls one out of his asshole
Now Tobi has 7 people with it again and we're back at the very beginning.

Time for something new.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> But we know the gist of it, that's enough to form a general idea of the chapter's quality.  It's possible that some new spoiler will make the chapter seem a hundred times better but that's pretty unlikely.  :/



Except, it's happened countless times in the past.

When Ohana usually gives here initial spoiler, people look for that earth shattering detail that can be expressed in a few words, like: Edo Madara appears, Sharingan evolves to Rinnegan, Sasuke appears, etc.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Still we know it's going to be focusing on Tobi and the jins "power."
> 
> I mean we had how many chapters which was basically all about Pain and his power?
> Then we get Konan trying to protect the rinnegan
> ...


I'm not surprised. The manga has sucked ever since the war arc started. It's too disjointed.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 30, 2011)

Time for end.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 30, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> How do you know which posts are about spoilers if you don't know what the spoilers are?
> 
> Spoiler - I rampage.



I just hit the post reply button and posted, then I skimmed to see who replied to it.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> I just hit the respond button and posted. Then I skimmed to see who replied to it.



I think his point is that it's odd that you would even bother reading other posters post in this thread (for any reason), much less post yourself, when you don't want to be spoiled.

Doesn't seem logical, honestly.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 30, 2011)

In hindsight it was wise of me to brand them *Neo Pain*, as opposed to *Pain+*, because the former allows for innovation and differences while still being recognizable as a basic Pain entity, while the latter automatically assumes they have all the Pain Paths + host powers and sharingan whatnot.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> I just hit the post reply button and posted. Then I skimmed to see who replied to it.



So the purpose of you coming to this thread was tell us that you don't read spoilers and to see who would respond to it?

Also, you didn't answer the question. You said you read non-spoiler posts, but how do you do that when you don't know what the spoilers are?



Klue said:


> I think his point is that it's odd that you would even bother reading other posters post in this thread, much less post yourself, when you don't want to be spoiled.
> 
> Doesn't seem logical, honestly.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

People said the same thing about the last chapter being boring...then look what happened.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> In hindsight it was wise of me to brand them *Neo Pain*, as opposed to *Pain+*, because the former allows for innovation and differences while still being recognizable as a basic Pain entity, while the latter automatically assumes they have all the Pain Paths + host powers and sharingan whatnot.



Tobi called them the new Six Paths of Pain, with Six Paths implying that they have/utilized the Six Path powers to some degree. 

Calling them Pain, and just Pain alone, is something different altogether, as your post has pointed out.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think his point is that it's odd that you would even bother reading other posters post in this thread (for any reason), much less post yourself, when you don't want to be spoiled.
> 
> Doesn't seem logical, honestly.



I've been reading the predictions since page one. Just recently stopped reading spoilers. (Last chapter) 
Once the spoiler came out I stopped reading the posts in here. Except for those directed at me. Hope this answers bee's queston.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> I've been reading the predictions since page one. Just recently stopped reading spoilers. (Last chapter)
> Once the spoiler came out I stopped reading the posts in here. Except for those diected at me.



I see - I suppose that makes sense.





Bee rampages in 8 Tails mode, Shared Sight confirmed - lol, deal with it.


----------



## Alec (Nov 30, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> People said the same thing about the last chapter being boring...then look what happened.



Last chapter was really unsatisfying..


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> I've been reading the predictions since page one. Just recently stopped reading spoilers. (Last chapter)
> Once the spoiler came out I stopped reading the posts in here. Except for those directed at me. Hope this answers bee's queston.



If you stopped reading the posts in here when the spoilers came out, then you would have never saw or read my post.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like the Edo Jinchuuriki's transformations continue even further. I can't imagine each turning into their full bijuu.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I see - I suppose that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already been dealt with, b. 


Killer Bee said:


> If you stopped reading the posts in here when the spoilers came out, then you would have never saw or read my post.



Which post are you reffering too? If your talking about the first post where you responded to me, then like I said, I'm responding to the posts directed at me.


----------



## Z3bra (Nov 30, 2011)

IN full beast mode jinchurikis are just huge fucking target practices for anything above fodder level, I thought that was common knowledge for someone with his experience


----------



## atenzor (Nov 30, 2011)

well finally she updated the blog for christ sakes:


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm about as excited for this weeks chapter as I was the previous weeks....

Based off this spoilers... Another forgettable chapter...


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

Z3bra said:


> IN full beast mode jinchurikis are just huge fucking target practices for anything above fodder level, I thought that was common knowledge for someone with his experience



It gives Bee an advantage over all of the jinchuuriki. But it could also leave him wide open to getting sucked in by Tobi.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 30, 2011)

After this is all said and done, it would be very interesting to pit Kisame against these guys.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

If the other Jins are using their tailed beast mode, it would make sense for Bee to use his full form as well. I still think Naruto will be a liability though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 30, 2011)

Chapter is going to be awesome.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Looks like the Edo Jinchuuriki's transformations continue even further. I can't imagine each turning into their full bijuu.



Ooooh, now I'm salivating over the thought of seeing the 8 jinchurikis turn into their full respective bijuus, imagine the sheer badassness, 8 bijuus (minus shikaku) duking it out.  This battle is gonna get intense, so much potential, and kishi hasn't disappointed yet.  

Regarding ur earlier post, I don't like calling em six paths of pain, no1 can replace the sheer awesomeness of the original pains especially deva yahiko, and first tiryagyoni, Nagato's six paths of pain are the only one that deserve that title.  as for the Jinchurikis, I think Six paths of jinchurikis is good, or jinchurikis of six paths, just call em Jin Rikudou.  Btw, which jinchuriki will be deva? I think yagura would make a pretty good deva, roshi is naraka (fires of hell, lava), han as preta

Kirabi seems like he's fighting his last battle, for his life, and he'll die pretty soon IMO, and raikage dies on the other end of the battle, leaving Darui as the next generation's 5th raikage.


----------



## UchihaSage (Nov 30, 2011)

prediction for next few chapters:
*Bee goes all out but gets clobbered
*Bee's backstory explains more of his history with Minato and Kushina
*Bee passes on the Bijuu-dama to Naruto then gets KO'd
*Tobi summons Sasuke
*Tobi escapes with Bee's halfdead non-corpse
*a very tired and emotional Naruto battles Sasuke


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a meh chapter, as usual...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

All of Naruto's senseis died.

Kakashi, Jiraiya, Iruka... 
Wait Iruka didn't die... How come he isn't dead yet


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like another boring chapter. Not really surprised though considering this war arc has been full of them.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee goes full Hachibi already? Holy crap!

I'm expecting Kyubi to help out Naruto in 567 for sure.


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol Roushi soloing Naruto like a boss. Bee has a few more chaps until he is done, finally.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 30, 2011)

•Sasuke• said:


> 2 pics credits manyou


Can't you post pictures here directly ?


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn, so this is when Bee finally has it? I really hope not, I like his character.


----------



## atenzor (Nov 30, 2011)

yea full script is released now or close to full


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2011)

Why exactly does Bee need to die?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Why exactly does Bee need to die?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi has a lava shroud? :ho


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Why exactly does Bee need to die?



Aside from being a horrible character? For us to see the Juubi.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2011)

That means Naruto need to die too right? Or the Kyuubi needs to be extracted from him.

I would hate that _PERSONALLY_.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

So roshi has a lava shourd nice


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 30, 2011)

google translate. 

Human sacrifice human sacrifice power VS power 565! !
Fierce battle! !

Yao is also something you can にゃ Hey Yarra Chirinaru nine tails! !
The tail should have been pulled out of the beast guys Dali Bee! ?
Yao (that would force brave once I was later revived in reincarnation Demou this impure world ... feel the difference and how can we ever tailed beast.
Be Beware! ! )
♪ ♪ If you write now will go from Koch Be OK
Be plunge
Chirinaru! Wait Yotsuo Bee Otchan blood! !
Tanagers dodge a sword cut by Bee Bee comes flying Tanagers
Be (a move I ...) Be the 鮫肌, Tanagers 鮫肌 throw, kick it to the semi-Tanagers and 噛Mitsukou
Place to avoid throwing the small sword Bee
B (okay! Keo unaware!)
Tanagers, avoid the sword
Chirinaru! !
1 Have you bee-throw knife
I look at cancer and how it sets this impure world power incarnated human sacrifice
Tanagers dodge all the sword
Be! ! (See also Kawaseru why but hey! Bakayaro! Konoyaro!)
I'll Be it a bad Otchan Chirinaru!
Be!
Nagy's version of the same deities before fighting Chirinaru pane! I'll see all leads from the eyes of fellow eyes reincarnation!
Does that mean I Be?

Dressed in an old purple lava, approaching
Art of Gedo's Nagato Chirinaru same! The vision that led to one of nine minutes and so ...
Old purple, Chirinaru Chirinaru attack
No Shit ... Chirinaru can also
Chirinaru get to face the lava
Chirinaru! ! Standing heat! !
There, throw the ball from the mouth Yugito
Yao's foot caught in Chilean journal
Be (Yabee! Yugito pill rats!)
Bichirinaru pill comes chasing away
What if I come chasing Chirinaru! !
Let It Be is a magnificent escape once ♪ ♪ induction
Chasing Yugito

Hidden behind the grass Chirinarubi
Be (wrong price movements and the old guy ... ♪ Yugito half of this half scarf I'll surprise high ♪)
Yao (that's eye shooting! That I 見切Tsu Koch in fine movements that! Want power and the ability of human sacrifice each up more sales force pupils brave a force minutes!
Be Biyagattenna luck favors the timing of the attack force and the positional relationship between the six brave vision shared by that and more!
Naruto and Cerro spoken! )
Biyou! Be fist out in front and put a fist can Chirinaru
Yao (Naruto ... this'll probably want Barre and Ru have been using the power to fine the power of the beast with two pupils from the guy?)
Chirinaru (hey I will stop increments only one force six brave!) I should manipulated by Chakra at the Nagato and all things being equal?
'll Be there at that time pointed to the receiver Tatte black people anywhere in the body in order to receive their chakra! !
Yao (longer ... As long as you pull the Soitsu break "Art of Gedo," What can I thaw and Yarra.
But yeah ... that's tricky ... What is difficult to attack Koch shed its black receiver ... well hey there somewhere minute
Pin-point.)
What it Be?
Yao (? First!)
Chirinaru! ?
♪ ♪ Soshitara first black ledge discovery and inspection of breast cancer seen Biyugito district-thumbed.
Yao, B can dig
But the receiver's chest really Tsuiteru Yugito


136: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/11/30 (Wed) 17:34:14.24 ID: isTltidvP
>> 135

Be (full view is blind ♪ ♪ flickering feel the rhythm).
Yao (when the struggle over what Tsu Chu influence the future of the world in this fight you.)
It'll be Datte Chirinaru! ! Even if the other guy ...! !
Yao (naruto wait!)
Start running, Chirinaru

Chirinaru (if you caught Hey hey hit attack.)
Clutch stop this attack Moro Chirinaru old purple
Chirinaru (I have crash 捕Maerya attack there.) Gugu 熱Tsu! ! Spiral round the back of the Chirinaru! ! Win a purple chest 旋丸 old screwed!
I look at cancer and nobody even spotted jumping in ...

Chirinaru (Yappa here or ...?! If this still ....)
Round spiral rapidly move into the chest
Han Chirinaru kick in the face of it to the brilliant
Chile also: Yao's foot caught in the journal Chirinaru blow off, blow off together is really power Chirinarubi
Yao (with people you okay?)
Ouch ... Chirinaru
Yao (Be extra vision becomes poor ... you take the tea in the woods I'll reverse disadvantage against these guys! That I know Bee!)
Biou ... iodine ...
Yao out with the clothing around the Bee

Jump in the air nobody spotted jumping in

Yao (Fuck you blow all the forest around here!)

Yao Giant Growth

Let me be like the chorus but the tail eight Kirabi Bee! ! Ii We over over over over over over over over! ! ! !

Yao full throttle! ! ! !


----------



## Harbour (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto again forget about shunshin. Sadly, but as a shinobi he is a trash compare with his father. He has so much useful abilities, but again, again and again he tanked enemy's strikes. Noob.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Why exactly does Bee need to die?



People hate bee because he gave sasuke two new holes


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Is Roshi using a Lava Shroud with Human Realm powers?


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> That means Naruto need to die too right? Or the Kyuubi needs to be extracted from him.
> 
> I would hate that _PERSONALLY_.



Tobi already has a replacement for Naruto.


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2011)

Now that Bee went full Hachibi... I think Bijudama just might end Edo Tensei regeneration. We already saw that if the attack is powerful enough it will affect the Edo Tensei's regeneration. Naruto used that Planet Rasengan thing and later on Kabuto commented that it was so powerful that Edo Tensei took significantly longer time to regenerate.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is Roshi using a Lava Shroud with Human Realm powers?



Seems like it


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is Roshi using a Lava Shroud with Human Realm powers?



Also known as Beast Mode.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Seems like it



Then again, the clear energy seems to be covering his entire upper body. But it still resembles Human Realm.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Tobi already has a replacement for Naruto.



Are you being serious?


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

i think roshi is covered in complete lava.lava mode.


----------



## auem (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Why exactly does Bee need to die?



bee doesn't need to die,if samehada manages to supply enough chakra during bijuu extraction...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Naruto again forget about shunshin. Sadly, but as a shinobi he is a trash compare with his father. He has so much useful abilities, but again, again and again he tanked enemy's strikes. Noob.


Given from the scan he DID tank the Lava Mode. Can't blame him for doing so.

Tell me, have you ever tried changing your own fighting style when you got new abilities?


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

theres talk about the pain tech.also about the black receivers.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Are you being serious?



Don't you remember Tobi saying that he needed to get a replacement and then capturing Kinkaku and Ginkaku? Remember what kind of chakra they have?


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad to see the jins hvae diffrent shourds then naruto and bee. Han probably has a steam shourd and the 6 tails a bubble one.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Don't you remember Tobi saying that he needed to get a replacement and then capturing Kinkaku and Ginkaku? Remember what kind of chakra they have?



This just shows that I look at panels and I don't read them lol. I don't remember that. But is that good enough? Just the chakra? Well, I guess it is since the demons are chakra after all. So all he needs is Bee. Well he can take him, I don't like him anyways.

Why does he want to capture Naruto then? Just for the hell of it?


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> theres talk about the pain tech.also about the black receivers.



Is Naruto questioning the absence of the black rods? Or is Tobi explaining why he doesn't need them or do they actually appear this week?


----------



## Penance (Nov 30, 2011)

Shrouds...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> This just shows that I look at panels and I don't read them lol. I don't remember that. But is that good enough? Just the chakra? Well, I guess it is since the demons are chakra after all. So all he needs is Bee. Well he can take him, I don't like him anyways.
> 
> Why does he want to capture Naruto then? Just for the hell of it?



kin-gin is for back up plan if he cant captured narto


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> This just shows that I look at panels and I don't read them lol. I don't remember that. But is that good enough? Just the chakra? Well, I guess it is since the demons are chakra after all. So all he needs is Bee. Well he can take him, I don't like him anyways.
> 
> Why does he want to capture Naruto then? Just for the hell of it?



Naruto has way more kyuubi chakra then the bros.

More kyuubi chakra= stronger Juubi.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Glad to see the jins hvae diffrent shourds then naruto and bee. Han probably has a steam shourd and *the 6 tails a bubble one*.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> This just shows that I look at panels and I don't read them lol. I don't remember that. But is that good enough? Just the chakra? Well, I guess it is since the demons are chakra after all. So all he needs is Bee. Well he can take him, I don't like him anyways.
> 
> Why does he want to capture Naruto then? Just for the hell of it?



Using Naruto would probably complete the Juubi faster, but Naruto isn't needed. Kinkaku and Ginkaku are definitely needed, though, since Naruto has only 1/2 of the Kyuubi.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> This just shows that I look at panels and I don't read them lol. I don't remember that. But is that good enough? Just the chakra? Well, I guess it is since the demons are chakra after all. So all he needs is Bee. Well he can take him, I don't like him anyways.
> 
> Why does he want to capture Naruto then? Just for the hell of it?



He _wants_ to capture Naruto but I think he took the KinGin brothers just in case he fails so that he can resurrect an incomplete Juubi. Kabuto saying that Tobi only has "one tail's worth of the Hachibi's chakra" also supports the fact that the Juubi can be resurrected without all of it's chakra. 
Also keep in mind that the Kyuubi's Yin chakra was sealed inside the Death God and whether the Kyuubi can regenerate that lost chakra is debatable(similar to how the Juubi was stripped of it's chakra but is still alive sorta(GedoMazo)).


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Anything possible


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2011)

Last question. I need to go read the wikia lol. Anyways

So since the beginning of the series, Naruto has only had a portion of the Kyuubi's power?! What?!

This means he could be a whole lot stronger than what he is now, if he had all of it correct?


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

theres some part about Bee and yugito that well is supposed to be a bit funny.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Using Naruto would probably complete the Juubi faster, but Naruto isn't needed. Kinkaku and Ginkaku are definitely needed, though, since Naruto has only 1/2 of the Kyuubi.



How are Kin and Gin definitely needed when he didn't even know they were going to be revived/obtainable when he declared war?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Last question. I need to go read the wikia lol. Anyways
> 
> So since the beginning of the series, Naruto has only had a portion of the Kyuubi's power?! What?!
> 
> This means he could be a whole lot stronger than what he is now, if he had all of it correct?



Minato only sealed Kyubi's yang chakra inside Naruto, he sealed Kyubi's yin chakra away with Shiki Fuin.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

The bee and the 2 tails thing could be a flashback


----------



## hellohi (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> How are Kin and Gin definitely needed when he didn't even know they were going to be revived/obtainable when he declared war?



I think Marsala is referring to the fact that the KinGin brothers have the Kyuubi's Yin chakra and that once Gedo Mazou has that Yin chakra in it's system, it'll be able to naturally regenerate it back since the Kyuubi was stripped of it's Yin chakra after the event with the brothers.. meaning, if just Naruto is used, the Juubi will only have the Yang chakra of the Kyuubi.

Not sure, could be wrong lol

I was always under the assumption that an incomplete Juubi with just the Kyuubi's Yang chakra was going to be resurrected.. who knows.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tyler said:


> Last question. I need to go read the wikia lol. Anyways
> 
> So since the beginning of the series, Naruto has only had a portion of the Kyuubi's power?! What?!
> 
> This means he could be a whole lot stronger than what he is now, if he had all of it correct?


The Kyubi is the strongest Biju, even with its Yin Chakra sealed away. Remember, it effortlessly overpowered the Hachibi's attempts to restrain it _and_ knocked it out of the fight with a Bijudama strong enough just to kill Base Naruto.


----------



## Penance (Nov 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> kin-gin is for back up plan if he cant captured narto





hellohi said:


> He _wants_ *to capture Naruto but I think he took the KinGin brothers just in case he fails so that he can resurrect an incomplete Juubi. Kabuto saying that Tobi only has "one tails worth of the Hachibi's chakra" also supports the fact that the Juubi can be resurrected without all of it's chakra. *




Thaaank YOU....

(Hachibi stays put)


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

hellohi said:


> I think Marsala is referring to the fact that the KinGin brothers have the Kyuubi's Yin chakra and that once Gedo Mazou has that Yin chakra in it's system, it'll be able to naturally regenerate it back since the Kyuubi was stripped of it's Yin chakra after the event with the brothers.. meaning, if just Naruto is used, the Juubi will only have the Yang chakra of the Kyuubi.
> 
> Not sure, could be wrong lol
> 
> I was always under the assumption that an incomplete Juubi with just the Kyuubi's Yang chakra was going to be resurrected.. who knows.



I understand your point, but by that logic, there is no way Madara could have planned to obtained the Kyuubi's Yin chakra prior to Kabuto's involvement.

I don't know. Call them replacements, but Tobi's actions still gives me the impression that Naruto is needed for Tobi to complete his Moon Eye Plan.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I understand your point, but by that logic, there is no way Madara could have planned to obtained the Kyuubi's Yin chakra prior to Kabuto's involvement.



I don't agree that Madara was planning on using them.. like you said, he wasn't even planning on working with Kabuto. I do agree(or at least assume) that they are needed to create a full Juubi because they have a portion of the Kyuubi's Yin chakra. I was just trying to explain the presumed logic behind Marsala's comment.

And I do agree Naruto is needed, it just seems as if Tobi is "fine" with having the KinGin bros(he says something along the lines of "failure isn't an option") which can bring up some speculation as to why.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

hellohi said:


> I don't agree that Madara was planning on using them, like you said, he wasn't even planning on working with Kabuto. I do agree(or at least assume) that they are needed to create a full Juubi because they have a portion of the Kyuubi's Yin chakra. I was just trying to explain the presumed logic behind Marsala's comment.



So he is essentially saying, Naruto technically isn't needed anymore?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Kyubi is the strongest Biju, even with its Yin Chakra sealed away. Remember, it effortlessly overpowered the Hachibi's attempts to restrain it _and_ knocked it out of the fight with a Bijudama strong enough just to kill Base Naruto.



Um, the jyubi is the strongest bijuu.  

Anyways, the kyubi is still only a fifth (20%) of the entire jyubi, with it's yin and yang.  Hachibi is very much capable of fighting it out with the kyubi, the event ur referring to was cause Killerbee had trouble using more power while inside of naruto.  The conduit for hachibi's power had to go thru killerbee first, then thru a fistbump to naruto, then fight the kyubi, it's not something that's a good judge of the difference between the hachibi and kyubi's strengths.  Tell me what is the difference between an hachibi bijuu dama and kyubi bijuu dama (full powered one from the full yin/yang kyubi that minato diverted).  There's not that much difference in those, both are capable of destroying the villages.  

The third Raikage was able to hold down the hachibi with his team and chains, and minato was able to hold down the kyubi with gamabunta and/or kushina's chains.  There's not much difference between hachibi's and kyubi's full power, hachibi's roughly 17% of the jyubi's chakra, while the kyubi's 20%.  The jyubi is the true powerhouse.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> So he is essentially saying, Naruto technically isn't needed anymore?



We don't know, Tobi is fine with just the KinGin brothers it seems and he went through the trouble of getting them for some odd reason. We don't know enough.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

hellohi said:


> We don't know, Tobi is fine with just the KinGin brothers it seems and he went through the trouble of getting them for some odd reason. We don't know enough.



I agree, we don't know enough.


----------



## hellohi (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I agree, we don't know enough.



Hopefully we will learn more soon!

It would be cool if Tobi could use the Rinnegan abilities to somehow steal the Yin Chakra from the Death God

I am hoping for too much lol.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

so the edo jin transformed in their full bijuu mode at the end of the chapter right ?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 30, 2011)

I think Tobi wants Bee and the actual Naruto but if he fails, the KinGin 9tails chakra is a possible alternative. His plan B sort of.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> so the edo jin transformed in their full bijuu mode at the end of the chapter right ?



Only Bee transformed into his full Bijuu.

By 'aggressive', I believe Ohana is referring to the fact that the Edo Jinchuuriki are using their shrouds.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> so the edo jin transformed in their full bijuu mode at the end of the chapter right ?



No 


Klue said:


> Only Bee transformed into his full Bijuu.
> 
> By 'aggressive', I believe Ohana is referring to the fact that the Edo Jinchuuriki are using their shrouds.



Ninja'd!


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I agree, we don't know enough.



Naruto and Bee are definitely needed as Kin and Gin probably do not have even 20% of Kyuubi's chakra when put together.

If they were enough then Tobi would have given up on the war and focused only on extracting the Kyuubi chakra that they have.

My guess is that they are only meant to replace the chakra that he lost by creating so many Zetsus...


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

where the hell is tobi??
hachibi will solo all jins :


----------



## Fay (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm..so no Madara vs kages after all? Bee is pulling out his trump card too soon :/, hopefully they'll get some back up.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> I understand your point, but by that logic, there is no way Madara could have planned to obtained the Kyuubi's Yin chakra prior to Kabuto's involvement.
> 
> I don't know. Call them replacements, but Tobi's actions still gives me the impression that Naruto is needed for Tobi to complete his Moon Eye Plan.



Actually, Tobi might not be aware of the fact that Naruto only has the yang of the kyubi sealed within him.  He left the battlefield scene, and he may not have been watching the kyubi get split in half during it's sealing.  So as far as Tobi is concerned, Naruto would have the whole kyubi, maybe that was one of the reason (another being to remove the more malicious yin chakra from a baby, so it's easier for Naruto to control),  Minato split the kyubi to begin with, to make it impossible for it to regenerate it's yin chakra and prevent the remolding of the jyubi.  

Personally I think both the yin and yang of a bijuu are necessary in order for them to be combined into the jyubi, the quantity of the chakra isn't necessary, since the bijuu's are entirely separate entities due to Rikudou's Izanagis, both their physical and spiritual energies are required to create the essense/soul of the original entity jyubi.  Tobi prolly still thinks Naruto has both parts, and he just got lucky with the kin/gin brothers as they would've had both yin/yang parts of the kyubi.  Unless Tobi could figure out another way to summon Minato using Edo Tensei combining with rinnegan's gedou rinne tensei to break thru to the shikifuuin, then he'll need the kin/gin yin kyubi chakra.  

Naruto's yang chakra would become totally irrelevant, and Naruto would be able to keep the kyubi and save it as a separate entity from the jyubi, as he promised the kyubi he'll protect/help it.  

Once all the yin and yang chakras of the 9 bijuus recombine inside the gedou mazou statue, they'll all merge into simply one yin and yang chakra, that of the jyubi.  Naruto's share of yang chakra wouldn't be necessary, he only holds 10% of the overall jyubi chakra.  Jyubi will still have 90% of it's chakra, 40% yang, 50% yin (if Tobi is able to get the other half of kyubi yin from inside of Minato).  If not, then the jyubi would have 80-81% of it's original chakra, but it definitely needs the yin chakra, as that is the blueprint/spiritual soul of the jyubi, even a little bit of it defines the entity to be recreated (like dna, and also spiritual dna), and once the entity is reborn, maybe it can regenerate it's chakra reserves to their original status, and it could become the same full powered jyubi.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi looks so damn cool. 


lol, wait.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 30, 2011)

Goddamn. Dat Fuu


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Did Samehada miss completely or managed to pull chakra from Fuu?


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

Kishi..  What a perv.

Dat Fu indeed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope the chapter focuses more on the bijuu powers than the rinnegan powers. I just finished watching the Pain arc and I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi simply confirms why he is my favourite jinchuriki. I mean, look at that magma shroud..


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

super roshi strikes again :


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm loving the pantyshot in this pic.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

mhmm dat fu it's like an angel with that wings


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> mhmm dat fu it's like an angel with that wings


Fu is my favorite jinchuuriki for obvious reasons.


----------



## Tomodachi69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm loving the pantyshot in this pic.



Pantyshot?

I don't see no panties in that shot.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

hold on I see a penis in that pic


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh kishi you sick pervert... good job


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Tomodachi69 said:


> Pantyshot?
> 
> I don't see no panties in that shot.


Oh, it's going to get even better when the manga comes out.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm loving the pantyshot in this pic.



Panties?  I don't see no panties.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 30, 2011)

Anime team DO NOT fuck this up


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I'm loving the pantyshot in this pic.



Damn, Fuu looks awesome flying like the insect, I would love to see the full transformation of the 7 tailed prayingmantis, I hope now that hachibi has transformed, they all do, even Naruto with the help/deal of kyubi.  All 8 bijuus fully transformed would be sweet.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Damn, Fuu looks awesome flying like the insect, I would love to see the full transformation of the 7 tailed prayingmantis, I hope now that hachibi has transformed, they all do, even Naruto with the help/deal of kyubi.  All 8 bijuus fully transformed would be sweet.



i wish the same thing


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Panties?  I don't see no panties.


Confirmed in 2011: Fu is the hottest jinchuuriki.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuu: confirmed best ass in the manga


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi looks like a beast with that lava shroud.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

inb4 Fuu's fine ass FC.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see whatever it is that Han did to stop Naruto and Bee's attacks. Let's see some steam release.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> inb4 Fuu's fine ass FC.



who's fuu? are you mean this guy?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see whatever it is that Han did to stop Naruto and Bee's attacks. Let's see some steam release.



damn can someone translate it? i want to know about Han too ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

It's looks like Roshi's magma release is giving Naruto a hard time.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuu looks ridicules with those wings


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi lava shroud is just beastly, hope the other jin do something similar in the chapter


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> i wish the same thing



Roshi's gorilla is a must, Kishi CANNOT/MUST NOT finish this fight without letting us see him, the gorilla and praying mantis are the best looking/most powerful ones after the kyubi/hachibi/jyubi.  

So Roshi is the Human Realm it seems, if Han was able to repel Naruto's attack, he might be preta, he seems a good fit for him due to his large size.  Rokubi jinchuriki would make a good Asura or Naraka even, Fuu would be sweet as Asura with all the crazy transformations, Kishi could go all out with her, full gantz style.  I imagine Nibi jinchuriki as the animal realm, and Yagura has got to be the God Realm (deva path), I just can't see any1 else amongst the jinchurikis with that power, he has earned it i think.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> who's fuu? are you mean this guy?


Damn you, you knew that wasn't who I was talking about!


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Roshi's gorilla is a must, Kishi CANNOT/MUST NOT finish this fight without letting us see him, the gorilla and praying mantis are the best looking/most powerful ones after the kyubi/hachibi/jyubi.
> 
> So Roshi is the Human Realm it seems, if Han was able to repel Naruto's attack, he might be preta, he seems a good fit for him due to his large size.  Rokubi jinchuriki would make a good Asura or Naraka even, Fuu would be sweet as Asura with all the crazy transformations, Kishi could go all out with her, full gantz style.  I imagine Nibi jinchuriki as the animal realm, and Yagura has got to e the God Realm (deva path), I just can't see any1 else amongst the jinchurikis with that power, he has earned it i think.



yeah Yagura has to be Deva realm for sure


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Anime team DO NOT fuck this up



Lolwut. Thats like asking Itachi not to solo this mother fucking war 

Btw chapter really looks boring.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Yagura better be the last amongst the six Edo Jinchuuriki to fall. He will stand as the Deva Path, this I am certain.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Hopefully we'll know a bit more about who has which rinnegan powers when the manga comes out.


----------



## m1cojakle (Nov 30, 2011)

kish is so full of shit.  why naruto alwyas getting owned. if Itachi was the 9-tails jin this manga would be over by now with tobi beneath itachi feet.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> kish is so full of shit.  why naruto alwyas getting owned. if Itachi was the 9-tails jin this manga would be over by now with tobi beneath itachi feet.


Because it builds his character?

Fancy that, character development in a shounen manga!


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi confirmed Human Realm? Han possibly Petra Path? If anything, I was hoping he would be the Asura Realm.

Han simply fits the bill.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2011)

Yagura will clearly be the last to fall if he's the deva realm, which is what seems to be the case.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> kish is so full of shit.  why naruto alwyas getting owned. if Itachi was the 9-tails jin this manga would be over by now with tobi beneath itachi feet.



The author is obviously going to keep the fights competitive. Naruto will have his time to shine, so buck up.


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 30, 2011)

First thing first,Fuu is hot.

Secondly,apparently Tobi hasnt joined the battle yet.I wonder whys that.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 30, 2011)

ah this is a cool fight i love the jins



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yagura will clearly be the last to fall if he's the deva realm, which is what seems to be the case.



yagara was a kage it seems fitting that hes the last


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> kish is so full of shit.  why naruto alwyas getting owned. if Itachi was the 9-tails jin this manga would be over by now with tobi beneath itachi feet.



Because having a mary sue as the main character is incredibly boring. Maybe you like that, but others including myself don't.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

m1cojakle said:


> kish is so full of shit.  why naruto alwyas getting owned. if Itachi was the 9-tails jin this manga would be over by now with tobi beneath itachi feet.



Naruto got owned in this chapter? Is there a translation of the script I'm not aware of? Cause all I see is Naruto catching Roushi's attack with both his hands and using a Rasengan as a counterattack about to blow him away.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> First thing first,Fuu is hot.
> 
> Secondly,apparently Tobi hasnt joined the battle yet.I wonder whys that.



Has Pain, no need.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Because having a mary sue as the main character is incredibly boring. Maybe you like that, but others including myself don't.



i agree it would be boring if Naruto wins too soon, now Kishi is showing us what edo jin can do but soon Naruto will stomp


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee going full mode Bijuu after 2 chapters? It seems someone is gonna be captured here 


dungsi27 said:


> First thing first,Fuu is hot.
> 
> Secondly,apparently Tobi hasnt joined the battle yet.I wonder whys that.


That would be overkill. Sense says Tobi + Neo Pain > Naruto and Bee mainly when Naruto can't use KB in KM.

I hope Kishi doesn't let the heroes win this one, it would be beyond stupid IMO.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto got owned in this chapter. Is there a translation of the script I'm not aware of? Cause all I see is Naruto catching Roushi's attack with both his hands and using a Rasengan as a counterattack about to blow him away.



Any idea if any of the Jinchuuriki are designated with a realm title?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope Kishi doesn't let the heroes win this one, it would be beyond stupid IMO.


Aye, the heroes have been on a winning streak lately. They're overdue for a loss.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> First thing first,Fuu is hot.
> 
> Secondly,apparently Tobi hasnt joined the battle yet.I wonder whys that.



Either plot induced retardation or he cant fight well while controlling the jins.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Any idea if any of the Jinchuuriki are designated with a realm title?


Doesn't look like it at this point.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yagura better be the last amongst the six Edo Jinchuuriki to fall. He will stand as the Deva Path, this I am certain.



Yep, unless Kishi simply makes Fuu a Deva path, she can already fly, Chou Shinra Tensei any1? lol

Yagura and Yahiko as Deva Paths, love it.  Yagura is the king of the jinchurikis, kage, and more importantly he has ties to plot, I hope more is revealed about his role in the story, the whole bloodymist ordeal, and the connected to it somehow, uzumaki/whirlpool/land of waves/uzushiogakure's destruction.  

Madara and Tobi prolly couldn't control the Niidaime mizukage since he was quite good at genjutsu himself, but after his death, they controlled the third mizukage, and orchestrated the destruction of the uzumaki clan in order to single out the kyubi jinchuriki and raise a vessel for the rinnegan, Nagato.  Nagato and Kushina seem like they're almost the same age, (had she lived up till now, way too sleepy to do the timeline math) maybe they were the last survivors of uzushiogakure's destruction, Nagato's mom moved to Amegakure, Kushina was summoned to konoha to become the next kyubi jinchuriki.  

Anyways, Yagura does have some link to that village's destruction I believe.  Tobi's entire reason to control him and subsequently the mist village seem to be it's close proximity to uzushiogakure, and maybe he made yagura lose control and have the 3 tails destroy that island village without any1 suspecting anything.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Either plot induced retardation or he cant fight well while controlling the jins.



How about just letting 6 overpowered ex-jins do their thing? What's the sense rushing in at this point of the battle? Tobi is the big bad. Don't expect him to get his hands dirty at this stage of the fight.


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Has Pain, no need.



But will it be faster if he joins?



AoshiKun said:


> That would be overkill. Sense says Tobi + Neo Pain > Naruto and Bee mainly when Naruto can't use KB in KM.
> 
> I hope Kishi doesn't let the heroes win this one, it would be beyond stupid IMO.



Yeah so true.

Unless,as Ive said,Kyubi changed his mind during the fight.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Either plot induced retardation or he cant fight well while controlling the jins.



Then why go directly to battle?He could have stayed behind and order the Jinchurikis to do the dirty jobs for him.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Nov 30, 2011)

tobi never want to do the dirty job


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> First thing first,Fuu is hot.
> 
> Secondly,apparently Tobi hasnt joined the battle yet.I wonder whys that.



he sits and watching the fight like a boss


----------



## Sollet (Nov 30, 2011)

The chapter seems to a bit dissapointing - how boring.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Nov 30, 2011)

Klue said:


> Roshi confirmed Human Realm? Han possibly Petra Path? If anything, I was hoping he would be the Asura Realm.
> 
> Han simply fits the bill.



Being the Preta path would compliment his abilities greatly.
The last Preta was weak to Taijutsu, that is a huge strength of Han's however.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 30, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> First thing first,Fuu is hot.
> 
> Secondly,apparently Tobi hasnt joined the battle yet.I wonder whys that.



Tobi letting his underlings do his job, just like the entire second half of the manga.

Besides those jinchurikis should be enogh to take care of bee and naruto who hasn't mastered his Kyuubi version like B.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice fighting, nice new abilities, nice art, nice chapter


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

Magma shroud. A bitch ability I must say.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

yagura= god pain
han= robo
bubble boy= hell 
claw girl= animal 
old guy= fat 
fuu= human


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> How about just letting 6 overpowered ex-jins do their thing? What's the sense rushing in at this point of the battle? Tobi is the big bad. Don't expect him to get his hands dirty at this stage of the fight.



That counts as plot induced retardation. He is eager to capture them, but he isn't givin his all to it.




dungsi27 said:


> Then why go directly to battle?He could have stayed behind and order the Jinchurikis to do the dirty jobs for him.



Perhaps he can't control them from far. He doesn't have chakra rods and shit.

The reason why Nagato had to be like that was because he was too vulnerable in combat. his body was weak and shit.





Edo Madara said:


> yagura= god pain
> han= robo
> bubble boy= hell
> claw girl= animal
> ...



am I the only one who thinks Bubble boy  looks exactly like nagato and Yagura is the same as Sasori's puppet body ?


----------



## nadinkrah (Nov 30, 2011)

why do people expect something shocking to happen every chapter. enjoy the fight lol


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not 100 percent but I think B investigates Yugito's boobs and finds the reciever for Madara's chakra below or between them. So it seems that all the Edo Jins carry those rods afterall. If this is true Naruto and B might very well defeat them without a sealing jutsu of their own, all they need to do is destroy those recievers and the jinchuuriki will revert back to Kabuto's control, who'll promptly lose it when Itachi comes calling.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Nov 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Magma shroud. A bitch ability I must say.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> *B investigates Yugito's boobs *



this is pervert chapter for sure, nice fanservice kishi


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'm not 100 percent but I think B investigates Yugito's boobs and finds the reciever for Madara's chakra below or between them. So it seems that all the Edo Jins carry those rods afterall. If this is true Naruto and B might very well defeat them without a sealing jutsu of their own, all they need to do is destroy those recievers and the jinchuuriki will revert back to Kabuto's control, who'll promptly lose it when Itachi comes calling.



I think bee mistakes her rock hard nipples for black piercings


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

I sincerely hope the jins don't use the 6 paths abilities because that would have nothing new to offer - in fact, it would seem redundant. Buuuut, if Kishi decides to go that way I'd like it to be like this:
- Yagura: Deva path 
- Fu: Animal Path (summoning)
- Roshi: Human Path (soul sucking)
- Yugito: Hell Path (rinne tensei)
- Han: Asura Path (robotics)
- Utakata: Preta Path (absorption)


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Tobi letting his underlings do his job, just like the entire second half of the manga.
> 
> Besides those jinchurikis should be enogh to take care of bee and naruto who hasn't mastered his Kyuubi version like B.



Yep, he's the black king, letting the queen, rook and his pawns do all the dirty work.  Then once it's time, he steals the queen's power and makes his move.  (Nagato would be his queen, lol, and Kabuto his bishop, he got Nagato's rinnegan, and Kabuto's Edo Tensei Jins, Itachi and Sasuke as the 2 Rooks)

Kirabi is definitely done for this fight.  tobi's plan is prolly to weaken both Naruto and Bee, since the jinchuriki's are immortal (almost invincible), he'll step in if need be to protect his paths from being sealed, till then, he doesn't need to do a thing.  

He even got his katon fried popcorn ready.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> this is pervert chapter for sure, nice fanservice kishi



Well, I doubt we will actually see anything. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think bee mistakes her rock hard nipples for black piercings



LOL

Oh and when Naruto tries to Rasengan Roushi he's aiming for that same reciever and it appears that he would have succeeded to take Roushi out if Han hadn't intervened just in time.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that the Six Paths of Tobi cheapens the awesomeness that was the Pain Arc?


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

it seems they have receivers attached to their hearts.
this way madara controls them


----------



## AoshiKun (Nov 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'm not 100 percent but I think B investigates Yugito's boobs and finds the reciever for Madara's chakra below or between them. So it seems that all the Edo Jins carry those rods afterall. If this is true Naruto and B might very well defeat them without a sealing jutsu of their own, all they need to do is destroy those recievers and the jinchuuriki will revert back to Kabuto's control, who'll promptly lose it when Itachi comes calling.


I'll lol so hard if those threads of "Itachi will end the War" come true.



Icegaze said:


> I sincerely hope the jins don't use the 6 paths abilities because that would have nothing new to offer - in fact, it would seem redundant. Buuuut, if Kishi decides to go that way I'd like it to be like this:
> - Yagura: Deva path
> - Fu: Animal Path (summoning)
> - Roshi: Human Path (soul sucking)
> ...


I hope they use otherwise would be nerf them for heroes sake.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Magma shroud. A bitch ability I must say.



Coming from the guy with susanoo as his sig.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I'll lol so hard if those threads of "Itachi will end the War" come true.



Don't remind me. I've been arguing against Itachi succeeding to cancel all Edo Tensei on account of the Edo Jinchuuriki and Edo Madara, I don't want to hear all those who disagreed with me gloating.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I'm not 100 percent but I think B investigates Yugito's boobs and finds the reciever for Madara's chakra below or between them. So it seems that all the Edo Jins carry those rods afterall. If this is true Naruto and B might very well defeat them without a sealing jutsu of their own, all they need to do is destroy those recievers and the jinchuuriki will revert back to Kabuto's control, who'll promptly lose it when Itachi comes calling.



I have a feeling narto and bee will pull fuinjutsu out of their ass
that or they simply TNJ to free them


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

i dont think the jin actually used the pain abilities in this chapter besides their jin powers.
and seeing as they have only one receiver apparently in their chest it may indicate a limited control by Madara without the distribution of the realms powers.possibly sharing sight and nothing more.


----------



## Mikon (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the Six Paths of Tobi cheapens the awesomeness that was the Pain Arc?



U r not the only one...
And the name Pain too. it wasn't just random nickname lol.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally dont want them using the powers of the pain paths its redundant let them use there own moves its more fresh & somthing new also im not sure how people can call this chap boring lol its badass


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont think the jin actually used the pain abilities in this chapter besides their jin powers.


The best is yet to come


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I personally dont want them using the powers of the pain paths its redundant let them use there own moves its more fresh & somthing new also im not sure how people can call this chap boring lol its badass



yeah but their ability combined with pain's make the fight more interesting


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Coming from the guy with susanoo as his sig.



Susano'o is made of awesomeness. So your argument is invalid.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> yagura= god pain
> han= robo
> bubble boy= hell
> claw girl= animal
> ...



I think the old guy (roshi) already has human path powers, from the pics atleast it seemed like he was trying to pull out Naruto's soul, Naruto held him, and tried to smash him with a kyubi chakra arm rasengan from his back.  

So Fuu can't be the fat one then, leave the preta path to Han, and give Fuu the Asura path, (tho would be funny to see Han transform into Madara's TANK)  



bearzerger said:


> I'm not 100 percent but I think B investigates Yugito's boobs and finds the reciever for Madara's chakra below or between them. So it seems that all the Edo Jins carry those rods afterall. If this is true Naruto and B might very well defeat them without a sealing jutsu of their own, all they need to do is destroy those recievers and the jinchuuriki will revert back to Kabuto's control, who'll promptly lose it when Itachi comes calling.



Makes sense that that they would have atleast one small receiver on them.  I don't think Tobidara No1 needs to provide the Edo Tensei Jins with any chakra of his own to power them, just minimal chakra to be able to transmit his own powers to them, while they use the chakra they were summoned with as Edo to initiate those jutsus.  So Tobi is simply transmitting his abilities/control to them, and this would explain why they have the rinnegan also.  Nagato's Six Paths rinnegans were all chakra manifestations, none of em existed in reality, but formed out of chakra in order to perform those path abilities.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Susano'o is made of awesomeness. So your argument is invalid.


Pain was far more awesome than Susano'o will ever be


----------



## jso (Nov 30, 2011)

If Bee and Naruto can disable the rods and revert the jinchuuriki to Kabuto's control, I hope they have their personalities intact and we get some background on them (particularly Yagura).


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Goddamn, Fuu  

Is this hentai or what?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Pain was far more awesome than Susano'o will ever be



Pain could pierce his butt with all the black receivers in the world and yet wouldn't be able to come close


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Goddamn, Fuu
> 
> Is this hentai or what?


Check it out: rule 34 pic of Fuu coming up later this week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2011)

That is one big camel toe


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I think the old guy (roshi) already has human path powers, from the pics atleast it seemed like he was trying to pull out Naruto's soul, Naruto held him, and tried to smash him with a kyubi chakra arm rasengan from his back.
> 
> So Fuu can't be the fat one then, leave the preta path to Han, and give Fuu the Asura path, (tho would be funny to see Han transform into Madara's TANK)
> 
> ...



It remains to be seen whether just one reciever is enough to allow the Edo Jins to use Rinnegan jutsu. Nagato had plenty of rods in his Rikudou Pain and they still could each only use one path. It may be that all one rod is good for is shared vision and control.

I think we don't see Roushi using the human path, but only his bijuu shroud. The pic is ambiguous at best and for dramatic reason I doubt Kishi would reveal the Jins having access to the power of the path in such a manner. Especially the power of the human realm. It makes more sense if at some point in the coming chapters when Naruto and B seem to have cornered the Jins they suddenly turn the tables on them by revealing the paths.


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Check it out: rule 34 pic of Fuu coming up later this week.



I surely not gonna miss that


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont think the jin actually used the pain abilities in this chapter besides their jin powers.
> and seeing as they have only one receiver apparently in their chest* it may indicate a limited control by Madara without the distribution of the realms powers*.possibly sharing sight and nothing more.



I really hope you're right, vered.




Faustus said:


> Goddamn, Fuu
> 
> Is this hentai or what?



Admit it, you were happy to see dat @rse.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> this is pervert chapter for sure, nice fanservice kishi



You gotta read last week's Fairy Tail chapter 261 for fanservice.   Seems like Rex will be getting alot of Fuu/Kirabi requests this week.  



bearzerger said:


> Don't remind me. I've been arguing against Itachi succeeding to cancel all Edo Tensei on account of the Edo Jinchuuriki and Edo Madara, I don't want to hear all those who disagreed with me gloating.



I think Itachi will definitely succeed in getting Kabuto to release Edo Tensei by controlling him via genjutsu, Kishi does want to showcase Edo Tensei's main weakness.   But I think Kabuto's more than prepared, cause there's no way in hell he'll lose his life to Itachi.   What would be really really funny is if Kabuto has built up some resistance to genjutsu, and plays along, and instead of absolutely releasing the Edo Tensei, he simply unsummons every1, this results in Itachi being unsummoned also, then he simply releases Itachi's Edo Tensei soul from his binding, and resummons every1 who's left, mainly Edo Madara.  

Or Kabuto will usher in the Return of Orochimaru that is the AssSnake.  That snake will act like a bijuu partner to help Kabuto nullify a sharingan genjutsu.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> You gotta read last week's Fairy Tail chapter 261 for fanservice.   Seems like Rex will be getting alot of Fuu/Kirabi requests this week.



hmm.......never read fairytail but I will read it now


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Admit it, you were happy to see dat @rse.



After so much time spent on proving she has no panties I'm double satisfied


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> You gotta read last week's Fairy Tail chapter 261 for fanservice.



I just read it. Hot dayum! 

Kishi, I want the same beach fanservice in the next 2 or 3 chaps with Mabui, Samui, Anko (screw Kabuto), Tsunade, Kurotsuchi and Mei *aaaaand Karui* (thanks for pointing that out, Ukoku). Do it, Kishi.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I just read it. Hot dayum!
> 
> Kishi, I want the same beach fanservice in the next 2 or 3 chaps with Mabui, Samui, Anko (screw Kabuto), Tsunade, Kurotsuchi and Mei. Do it, Kishi.



Throw Karui into the mix and we'd have the best set of chapters *ever*.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I just read it. Hot dayum!
> 
> Kishi, I want the same beach fanservice in the next 2 or 3 chaps with Mabui, Samui, Anko (screw Kabuto), Tsunade, Kurotsuchi and Mei. Do it, Kishi.



lol no the best fanservice kishi can make is this thing 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i dont think the jin actually used the pain abilities in this chapter besides their jin powers.
> and seeing as they have only one receiver apparently in their chest it may indicate a limited control by Madara without the distribution of the realms powers.possibly sharing sight and nothing more.



Actually Vered, i think the small receiver is all that Tobidara needs to assert his six paths control over the jins,  he doesn't need any other receivers to submit any chakra or anything.  They already have chakra of their own, he just needs to transmit his rinnegan/sharingan powers to them.  Destroy the transmitter, and it'll destroy the link to Tobidara's doujutsu eyes, thus no more doujutsu power.  That's the way I think they have the six paths powers from.  The eyes will revert back to Edo jin eyes once the receiver's gone, they're simply manifestations ontop of corpses.  To have them use the six paths powers, Tobi has to make them use those powers, otherwise they'll simply be using their own jinchuriki powers/jutsus.  



Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I personally dont want them using the powers of the pain paths its redundant let them use there own moves its more fresh & somthing new also im not sure how people can call this chap boring lol its badass



Um, you do realize that every1 including Rikudou, Madara, Tobi, Nagato, Itachi, Sasuke, Hashirama, they all use the powers of the paths right?  They're not the powers of the pain paths only, they're the powers of all Rikudous, Sages of Six Paths.  Mangekyou and Mokuton powers are simply the powers of the Gedou (7th, Outer) Path divied up.  

Anyways, they do have their own jutsus as well, as showcased last chapter, on top of that they also have their respective bijuu transformations, that gorilla and praying mantis is gonna be awesome.  On top of that, they may have Tobi's space/time jutsu.  And the doujutsu abilities would most likely only be there until the receivers are destroyed, then they revert to normal immortal Edo Jinchurikis.  I think it's a great balance of new with old, Kishi knows what he's doing.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 30, 2011)

those are some interesting views you gave us there, kishi... 

but the anime is so gonna butcher it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> those are some interesting views you gave us there, kishi...
> 
> but the anime is so gonna butcher it.


Just like they _had_ to give Hinata a gray undershirt. That totally was uncalled for; Kishi didn't paint her boobs gray. I was expecting to see some flesh, dammit.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 30, 2011)

Confirmed Bee is a Goner


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 30, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Confirmed Bee is a Goner



Why because he turned in to Bijuu.

This has been going on around this and that expecting Bee is going to die.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

jso said:


> If Bee and Naruto can disable the rods and revert the jinchuuriki to Kabuto's control, I hope they have their personalities intact and we get some background on them (particularly Yagura).



Without a Doubt, I want Yagura to let Naruto know bout Uzushiogakure's destruction, so Naruto becomes more curious about his uzumaki clan and learns some of his uzumaki fuuinjutsu heritage.  



bearzerger said:


> It remains to be seen whether just one reciever is enough to allow the Edo Jins to use Rinnegan jutsu. Nagato had plenty of rods in his Rikudou Pain and they still could each only use one path. It may be that all one rod is good for is shared vision and control.
> 
> I think we don't see Roushi using the human path, but only his bijuu shroud. The pic is ambiguous at best and for dramatic reason I doubt Kishi would reveal the Jins having access to the power of the path in such a manner. Especially the power of the human realm. It makes more sense if at some point in the coming chapters when Naruto and B seem to have cornered the Jins they suddenly turn the tables on them by revealing the paths.



Yes, but u also need to take into account the fact that Nagato  was controlling dead corpses with no souls, and no movement/chakra of their own, he has to power them up first that's why chakra rods all thruout the body, and then provide even additional chakra to transmit his powers to them.  Tobidara doesn't need to power up the Edo bodies, they're corpses with souls bound to the impure world, with supernatural source of chakra, along with the bijuu chakra remnants.  All Tobidara needs is to transmit enough to maintain control over them and transmit his own powers to them, he'll use his doujutsus thru them when he sees fit during battle, otherwise they'll simply use their own arsenal.  Otherwise it would be stupid for them to have the doujutsus to begin with and for him to call them the Neo Pain Rikudou if they didn't have the powers, atleast until the receivers are destroyed.  

Also note that Naruto made sure to remove every single rod/receiver out of Deva, he wanted to be sure Deva wouldn't revive itself with even one rod.  Sure if the Deva path of the Neo Pain didn't have a chakra source of it's own, as in if it weren't a Edo jinchuriki, then it wouldn't have been able to perform the largescale shinra tensei or chibaku tensei.  Tobi's very close proximity to the paths also helps, he only has to transmit very little chakra over very short distance in order to use the new paths as proxies for his own path powers.  

Keep in mind, the jinchurikis don't have any rinnegan/sharingan powers, it is simply Tobi's power being conducted thru them, along with their own power.  That's partly why Tobi couldn't fight alongside as he has to transmit to them and concentrate, it's a very intricate maneuver, the dance of a puppeteer.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why because he turned in to Bijuu.
> 
> This has been going on around this and that expecting Bee is going to die.



Every time a jinchuuriki transforms into one of the bijuu states he always loses. Naruto never won in the KN states, Gaara lost to Naruto, Yugito lost to Hidan and Kakuzu, Sanbi lost to Deidara and Tobi, Hachibi lost to Sasuke and was about to lose to Kisame. Two chapters tops before the Hachibi is defeated and taken out of the fight.


----------



## auem (Nov 30, 2011)

kishi missed out some black shades it seems..


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Every time a jinchuuriki transforms into one of the bijuu states he always loses. Naruto never won in the KN states, Gaara lost to Naruto, Yugito lost to Hidan and Kakuzu, Sanbi lost to Deidara and Tobi, Hachibi lost to Sasuke and was about to lose to Kisame. Two chapters tops before the Hachibi is defeated and taken out of the fight.


Except for when Naruto transformed when he was fighting Pain. The kyuubi chakra helped Naruto break free from Pain's rods.


----------



## jacamo (Nov 30, 2011)

um... anyone know how many hours until the chapter is released?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

jacamo said:


> um... anyone know how many hours until the chapter is released?



No chapter this week.


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Except for when Naruto transformed when he was fighting Pain. The kyuubi chakra helped Naruto break free from Pain's rods.



Naruto only won because Minato took care of the Kyuubi before Naruto could be defeated. I'm not saying that the Kyuubi chakra doesn't have its uses or that the tailed states are weak, just that whenever someone fights using them against nonfodder he or she always ultimately ends up losing.


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 30, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> No chapter this week.



I knew it


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

jacamo said:


> um... anyone know how many hours until the chapter is released?


IIRC it had been out for about six hours this time last week. It's late


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 30, 2011)

People said Bee was a goner against Sasuke. I've been laughing ever since


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 30, 2011)

who is going to translate the script?


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

I really hope Fu is a girl. :sanji


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> who is going to translate the script?


takl usually does, but he's not up yet.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 30, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> People said Bee was a goner against Sasuke. I've been laughing ever since



You've been laughing for two/three years?

Manga is serious business, indeed.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I really hope Fu is a girl. :sanji



i won't fap until i see either clear evident of breasts or kishi himself says she's a girl


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 30, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I really hope Fu is a girl. :sanji


i hope Fu is a boy just to piss the male fanbase


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 30, 2011)

What the fuck..

Kyuubi does something weird this chapter.. He transforms or something. And the markings on Naruto turn white..


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 30, 2011)

♥Red♥ said:


> i hope Fu is a boy just to piss the male fanbase



Not like we'd care....at least I wouldn't


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Just like they _had_ to give Hinata a gray undershirt. That totally was uncalled for; Kishi didn't paint her boobs gray. I was expecting to see some flesh, dammit.






Addy said:


> i won't fap until i see either clear evident of breasts or kishi himself says she's a girl


this post makes me believe that you were one of those ppl that fapped to haku until you learnt the truth... :rofl


----------



## jacamo (Nov 30, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> No chapter this week.



fake spoilers in the spoilers section?







Golden Circle said:


> IIRC it had been out for about six hours this time last week. It's late



funny how that works

Shonen Jump should have been out for days by now



♥Red♥ said:


> i hope Fu is a boy just to piss the male fanbase



 same here


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I really hope Fu is a girl. :sanji



With a panel like that showing Fuu's almost nakid bvtt you still have your doubts? Not to mention the front view with her skimpy skirt lifted up in the air. Kay. Some 'ya really into weird fetishes.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 30, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Not like we'd care....at least I wouldn't




You liar


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't worry guys, Fu is female


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 30, 2011)

♥Red♥ said:


> i hope Fu is a boy just to piss the male fanbase



Fapping wouldn't have ceased.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

ITT: Fuu's butt > Bee going full on Bijuu mode


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Don't worry guys, Fu is female



Be careful not to confuse Fu with the other Fuu, (Danzou's henchman, Ino's brother)


----------



## jacamo (Nov 30, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Fapping wouldn't have ceased.



vomiting wouldn't have ceased


----------



## Nimander (Nov 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You've been laughing for two/three years?
> 
> Manga is serious business, indeed.



With the sheer asswhooping he got at Bee's hands, I can understand the laughter going on for two years.  

Sasuke got owned so badly he should have gotten a "Killerbee is my daddy" tattoo right above the Uchiha fan tat on his lower back.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> this post makes me believe that you were one of those ppl that fapped to haku until you learnt the truth... :rofl


who's haku? 
all the boobs in the world won't undo what happened


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 30, 2011)

Where's Yamato?


----------



## Alduin (Nov 30, 2011)

Is Roshi covered in lava armor/shroud? Sure looks like it in the pics...


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Where's Yamato?



he is being revived by hashirame's wood


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 30, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Where's Yamato?



He's in transition to turn into Super Yamato.


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 30, 2011)

The insect jinchuriki.. What in the world..


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi is awesome.

I pray we get flash backs to see how the Jin's got captured.

Enough with the Anime crap. The Anime team sucks.

Kisame VS Roshi must have been awesome.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 30, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> The insect jinchuriki.. What in the world..


??????????


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> The insect jinchuriki.. What in the world..





Fuu, the 7 tailed jinchuriki.  She has got to be Asura, imagine her transformation of Asura realm while also transformed into her bijuu form.  Asurafied 7 tailed form, oh shit.

I think Rikudou was having trouble imagining an insect closeup when he created the 7 tails.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

ghstwrld said:


> Where's Yamato?



that bastard yamato, he's busy having fun with hasirama mindless clone while everyone dead left and right in this war


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Fuu, the 7 tailed jinchuriki.  She has got to be Asura, imagine her transformation of Asura realm while also transformed into her bijuu form.  Asurafied 7 tailed form, oh shit.



i think Asura realm fits Han more.at least in looks and in attributes.


----------



## Taijukage (Nov 30, 2011)

insect bijuu deva path would be pretty badass.


----------



## Ichiurto (Nov 30, 2011)

Yugito is Animal
Yagura is Deva
Roshi is Human
Han is Preta 
Utakata is Naraka 
Fuu is Asura

------

Yugito is animal because she looks bland and she fights boringly.

Yagura is Deva because Deva = best and Yagura is the best Jinchurriki.

Roshi is Human because Human = Close-Combat, and Roshi seems to be a Taijutsu fighter

Han is Preta because he looks like a huge ass tank.

Utakata is Naraka because Naraka stays behind and Utakata is a range jutsu user.

Fuu is Asura because it's the only one left.


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2011)

are you guys guessing the realms or do we already know which realms they are?


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 30, 2011)

You know I mean I thought she had a fishnet thing going like Anko. Which is kind of... I mean I definitely wasn't expecting Kishimoto to expose anything like that.



Almost makes me think it's a man, because would Kishimoto really just go ahead and.. 

What did Faustus say?


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

Still no chapter? Not even translation? Since when translators are under impression they can have private life 



Blinx-182 said:


> What did Faustus say?



I said she is hot and has no panties


----------



## BlinkST (Nov 30, 2011)

My mind can't take this.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Yugito is animal because she looks bland and she fights boringly.
> 
> Yagura is Deva because Deva = best and Yagura is the best Jinchurriki.
> 
> ...



agreed with your list

yagura= god 
because he's only jin who become kage and have connection with tobi

han= robo his looks fit

bubble boy= hell because he's range fighter and hell pain usually always stays behind

yugito= animal she look feral, animal and beast fit her


----------



## Rikudou (Nov 30, 2011)

Some translations would be nice


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 30, 2011)

i saw takL online just a minute ago. maybe he is currently translating the script?


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi is a poor mans Akainu. =\


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

i like that wee see the jinchuriki can do but is that it? will all of them have some and not allot? i know kishi has allot to deal with , reningan abilities, sharingan abilities, and bijuu abilities but i think he can show more of what each jin can do and not just one ability or two as with the 7 swordsmen which i was disappointed in for this reason.


----------



## Sorin (Nov 30, 2011)

Roshi's is badass with that shroud. 

Makes sense Kisame was designated to capture him. Besides Samehada being a perfect counter to jins, his huge water techs are great against magma.Despite all those advantages, Kisame said that the fight was pretty difficult.Must have been boss.

Too bad we won't see how the jins got captured.


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Fuu, the 7 tailed jinchuriki.  She has got to be Asura,* imagine her transformation of Asura realm while also transformed into her bijuu form. * Asurafied 7 tailed form, oh shit.


----------



## Edo Madara (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a feeling all jins besides narto and gaara actually can control their biju
I mean all jins in this chapter showing great feat in using their biju power


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Too bad we won't see how the jins got captured.


Two words: anime filler. Take it as you will, but the expanded universe that the filler provides us isn't all that bad in part two.


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 30, 2011)

lol i knew that that bijuu looked familiar.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't compare Digimon to the awesomeness that is Fuu.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 30, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Why because he turned in to Bijuu.
> 
> This has been going on around this and that expecting Bee is going to die.



Think about it . . . 


No One Took Gold/Silver Bros and 8 tails tentacle for the gedo mezo

captures bee and then it's complete

gold/silver bros + 8 tails tentacle = 8 Tails

+ 

8tails = same power of kyuubi since half of it's power has been sealed


----------



## Sorin (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Two words:* anime filler*. Take it as you will, but the expanded universe that the filler provides us isn't all that bad in part two.



Two words: shit quality. Even canon fights are butchered in the anime.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> My mind can't take this.





Blinx-182 said:


> You know I mean I thought she had a fishnet thing going like Anko. Which is kind of... I mean I definitely wasn't expecting Kishimoto to expose anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually I think she is a girl, and if she is, since she is (kishi confirmed this already) I'll be happy to take the burden for you


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> i think Asura realm fits Han more.at least in looks and in attributes.



Asura for Han only if his horse gets armor and turns into Madara's tank, and Tobidara rides him like the pale horseman of the apocalypse. 

Na, look closely at the 7 tails, it already has six arms (same for asura), it already has the protuding tail, which can transform into the chainsaw.  it can grow 3 more heads, and so much shit can transform with the rest of it's body.  Kishi could have so much fun with this one.  



Ichiurto said:


> Yugito is Animal
> Yagura is Deva
> Roshi is Human
> Han is Preta
> ...



Absolutely agreed, but for better reasoning for Fuu, look above.


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Two words: anime filler. Take it as you will, but the expanded universe that the filler provides us isn't all that bad in part two.



That's only because the overall quality of the original (canon) story has fallen in part two; it makes the filler episodes look better.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok. After attacking from what he thought was a blind spot, and then having Itachi take out the vision on Nagato's summons...

...how did Bee still not know about the shared vision?


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 30, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok. After attacking from what he thought was a blind spot, and then having Itachi take out the vision on Nagato's summons...
> 
> ...how did Bee still not know about the shared vision?


I think Kishi is reinforcing it for the readers.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Bee is funny looking at yugitos chest and thinking the rod was her nipple


----------



## Unknown (Nov 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Bee is funny looking at yugitos chest and thinking the rod was her nipple



Nipples joke = instant win


----------



## Faustus (Nov 30, 2011)

So, Bee is also a pervert 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ibb (Nov 30, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I think Kishi is reinforcing it for the readers.



Or confirming that the Neo Paths of Pain do indeed have Rinnegan abilities, and that the eyes aren't just for show.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

spoiler trans said:
			
		

> Bee: I gazed at yogitos chest to check(tenken♪) and something dark sticking out is a discovery(hakken♪)! At first I *thought it was her well-used nipp*….



Oh Bee....


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 30, 2011)

People thinking Bee is going to get captured


----------



## bearzerger (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol B this is even better than what I expected.

So all B wants to accomplish by going Hachibi is to get rid of the woods to diminsh the advantage the Edos have? Perhaps I was too hasty when I said he's a goner within two chapters. If he transforms back after leveling the place he might actually survive a bit longer.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 30, 2011)

Edo Madara said:


> lol no the best fanservice kishi can make is this thing
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Edo Madara said:


> I have a feeling all jins besides narto and gaara actually can control their biju
> I mean all jins in this chapter showing great feat in using their biju power



Bee and yagura were said to be the only perfect jin. I think they can all use their powera but cant fully control their bijuu. Maybe madaras control is helping this


----------



## BroKage (Nov 30, 2011)

So I'm guessing Roshi is Human Realm and Fu is God Realm? Did not expect.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 30, 2011)

spoiler trans said:
			
		

> "the eight tails at full *cock*!!!!"



WTF takL?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 30, 2011)

So the Jinchuriki Pain Rikudou have chakra receivers as well...


----------



## Ibb (Nov 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So the Jinchuriki Pain Rikudou have chakra receivers as well...



Chakra receivers that look like nipples.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 30, 2011)

"The 8-tails at full cock." Really?


----------



## Sorin (Nov 30, 2011)

> At first I thought it was her well-used nipp….



Bee...

And some people have the nerve to call B a horrible character. He is better than 99% of the characters.


----------



## Evilene (Nov 30, 2011)

> "the eight tails at full cock!!!!"



That's because he thought he saw a nipple.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 30, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> People thinking Bee is going to get captured



Avy Bet Mudda Fucka


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 30, 2011)

spoiler trans said:
			
		

> "the eight tails at full cock!!!!"


----------



## Hitt (Nov 30, 2011)

I love how B keeps surviving the odds.

If there was a Naruto death pool, people would just keep losing money on him.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm liking the way that this fight is going.

I know some people wanted the action to go back to Sasuke/Madara vs the Kages, but I really want to see Naruto vs Neo Paths. I like how we get to see more of the Jink's powers.

And Fuu's up-skirt shot is going to be the most hotly discussed topic once the chapter hits. Is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## Sesha (Nov 30, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So the Jinchuriki Pain Rikudou have chakra receivers as well...



Ugh. What does Kishimoto have against good character designs that he feels compelled to ruin them in this way?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Nov 30, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> So I'm guessing Roshi is Human Realm and Fu is God Realm? Did not expect.



Nothing's confirmed.  And no, Fuu is not Deva path.  Deva can only be Yagura, (I HOPE).


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 30, 2011)

Am I reading a hentai? At least it will have tentacle rape.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

> "the eight tails at full cock!!!!"



lol 


and bee.. well used? i wonder who used them


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Nov 30, 2011)

> "the eight tails at full cock!!!!"



oh shit a black man bout to  go full cock watch out!!!!!!!!!!!


killer bee bout to block out the sun


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 30, 2011)

Takl since when do you use google translator ?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 30, 2011)

nipples, cocks, tentacles all in this chapter


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 30, 2011)

chapter looks good. been a while since we had spoiler pics. i figured the jin had sharingan prediction. hope they get the path powers on top of their current abilities.


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> oh shit a black man bout to  go full cock watch out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> killer bee bout to block out the sun



hide yo kids hide yo cause he......


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> nipples, cocks, tentacles all in this chapter



this hentai is getting better and better


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 30, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Nothing's confirmed.  And no, Fuu is not Deva path.  Deva can only be Yagura, (I HOPE).



A loser that was controled by Madara, no thank you, give the powers to my flat chested Fuu


----------



## viduka0101 (Nov 30, 2011)

"the eight tails at full cock!!!!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37OWL7AzvHo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Nov 30, 2011)

im not sure the script is translated right.or it could be fixed at places.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure the script is translated right.or it could be fixed at places.



You mean it's even dirtier than takL makes it sound?


----------



## Grendel (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know if I wanna see the eight tails go full cock...


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2011)

Grendel22 said:


> I don't know if I wanna see the eight tails go full cock...



i don't wanna see full cock 

i want to yugito's see full erected nipple


----------



## Kyu (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuu's ass makes this an awesome chapter





Golden Circle said:


> Don't compare Digimon to the awesomeness that is Fuu.



You have that backwards.


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

Tobi didn't appear to like the second to last spread.


----------



## Bonney (Nov 30, 2011)

Interesting that Naruto wants to get rid of the chakra rods, afterall the Jins can regenerate due to Edo so I guess that is their only bet at getting rid of them.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Nov 30, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuu's ass and Yugito's boobs.

Chapter of the Year


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2011)

bee or rather kish, come on lil boys n girls are also reading it...


----------



## Klue (Nov 30, 2011)

God, Tobi is so lazy.

Just sitting there, watching. Guess it's par the course with him, eh?


----------



## takL (Nov 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Takl since when do you use google translator ?



Never cos that'd be waste of time....well i could have said '8b to the max' or something (normal) but i couldnt resist this time...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuu's ass


now i must blow my kids out this week


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool opinion bro/sis


----------



## Rama (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought it was good.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Nov 30, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Cool opinion bro/sis



Heey that's not nice youu ......


----------



## Frog King (Nov 30, 2011)

it's subtle but the plot advanced a bit... tobi's being cornered slowly


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 30, 2011)

BringerOfChaos said:


> My prediction
> 
> Naruto: The tails. But how!!!
> 
> ...



That would suck, konoha 11 would just get in the way


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Jins attack Bee and Naruto. They are like "fuck we need to do something."
> Naruto creates clones and uses FRS and some shit. Bee uses v2 or even full bijuu form.
> They think they have this in the bag, then the jins use some Rinnegan powers.
> 
> ...



And Madara is still like this


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 30, 2011)

Naruto could wait till their in full beats mode to whip out the torii seal


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a theory that Tobi's "...?!" reaction to Naruto going for the chakra-receiver wasn't because he was figuring out the weakness, but because _he recognized the Rasengan._

He got tagged pretty good by that attack when he fought the 4th, and I don't think he gets hit very often so I'm sure he remembers each time.  Also, oddly, there's a panel that shows his LEFT arm slumping like it's broken after he gets hit with 4th's rasengan, and his arm is bleeding...curious, considering that when he rips off his own RIGHT arm again'st Danzo's goons, it's just zetsu goo.  So only half of his body bleeds...or the Zetsu Goo came after the attack on the Leaf - it has to be one of those two.

Anyway, yeah, I think he saw the Rasengan and though "Oh yeah - THAT fucking thing."


----------



## kx11 (Nov 30, 2011)

pain v 3.00 


worst chapter it's like watching pain fight all over again 

1/5


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome chapter. 



Klue said:


> God, Tobi is so lazy.
> 
> Just sitting there, watching. Guess it's par the course with him, eh?



He did the same thing during the Danzou vs Sasuke fight. He seems to share Madara's hoby of falconry, as seen in the last page by going on top of that tree: they just love to see things develop from very high places.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 30, 2011)

This was a great chapter. Like last one this one had good complex action which I like. Also multiple characters fighting together is great too. Overall good to see the fight inside forest. 1st it was on the trees / branches then below, next chapter, landscape will change.Good art also. The Kick Naruto got from Han was so intense..
"The fate of the world hangs in balance and this all you can think about" 

Next chapter I expect the 3-tail and 6-tail jinhuuriki to rejoin the fight. 
Octobull going on rampage. Tobi might do something.


----------



## anon04 (Nov 30, 2011)

only if kishi was generous enough to slide Fu's foot a little more so i could get to see the whole show through a fishnet lingerie 
i wonder what kind of reaction transpired in bee's black rod when he was thinking of the sweet pink meat

i like kishi's new-found humor since it's been quite some time now when jiraiya departed 
it's good to see someone as electrifying as bee out there
after jiraiya and hidan, i had completely lost hope that i could ever see someone pull off a perverted joke like that 
but it's refreshing.....

the only problem here is that naruto should ease it up a little and stop being so damn "heroic" and serious 
it's boring...........
he should better get back to the same goofy prankster type that he used to be or this is getting really annoying


----------



## KyuubiFan (Nov 30, 2011)

We have multiple good possibilities:
- the Jinchuuriki fight continues
- Madara awesomeness
- Itachi vs. Kabuchimaru begins

The first one is the most likely. We may also see a glimpse of Sasuke and whatever he's doing now.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Dec 1, 2011)

Hachibi is the smartest good guy in the fight.


----------

